# Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/1



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Last Monday night, following Team Raw's defeat to SmackDown at WWE Bragging Rights, The Miz challenged the blue brand's Rey Mysterio to come to Raw for a confrontation. Will The Master of the 619 disappoint Mr. Money in the Bank?

Discuss.​


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

woaaah when'd miz challenge rey?

And im hoping the game FINALLY returns!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should be a good match, im expecting Alberto to interfere


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't remember him challenging Rey, either. With Riley and the expected interference of ADR, Miz should win.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The Miz will win. He's lost too many matches these days.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> The Miz will win. He's lost too many matches these days.


I wouldn't be so sure, he is facing superrey...this is probably to set up a Survivor Series match between two teams with these guys as the captains...Miz might win that one.

Looking forward to seeing how Cena/Orton get along after last week, and the Nexus/Cena stuff is always interesting. Also hoping to see Punk on the show, did he have surgery? Or does he need it? Because I'm interested in a potential Punk/Bryan feud. Then Morrison/Sheamus should continue which would be good. So it could end up being a good show.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, he is facing superrey...this is probably to set up a Survivor Series match between two teams with these guys as the captains...Miz might win that one.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how Cena/Orton get along after last week, and the Nexus/Cena stuff is always interesting. Also hoping to see Punk on the show, did he have surgery? Or does he need it? Because I'm interested in a potential Punk/Bryan feud. Then Morrison/Sheamus should continue which would be good. So it could end up being a good show.


He doesn't have to win clean, Riley might try to interfere and then Miz hits his SCF from behind and then pins him. Done. Heck, if he could 'beat' Super Cena then why not Super Rey? If he loses again he will look bad, i think he needs to gain some momentum heading to the SS. But considering WWE made Team RAW look so friggin' bad heading to Bragging Rights and they still lost, so anything can happen, i guess.

I heard that Punk is injured but hopefully it's not severe since this is a must-follow feud. And hopefully Ted and Goldust will have a segment tonight to set up their match at SS, and Million Dollar Championship should be put on the line so Ted can finally take his belt back and moves on . This should be a good show.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> He doesn't have to win clean, Riley might try to interfere and then Miz hits his SCF from behind and then pins him. Done. Heck, if he could 'beat' Super Cena then why not Super Rey? If he loses again he will look bad, i think he needs to gain some momentum heading to the SS. But considering WWE made Team RAW look so friggin' bad heading to Bragging Rights and they still lost, so anything can happen, i guess.
> 
> I heard that Punk is injured but hopefully it's not severe since this is a must-follow feud. And hopefully Ted and Goldust will have a segment tonight to set up their match at SS, and Million Dollar Championship should be put on the line so Ted can finally take his belt back and moves on . This should be a good show.


I guess. I agree with you, Miz needs some momentum heading into these PPVs since I'm guessing he'll be cashing in his MITB sooner rather than later. Miz beat Cena with the help of Nexus, Miz doesn't have that kind of help to give him the win. Riley seems to be there only to take finishers, so he's not much help. Giving Miz the win would make some sense, but I wouldn't be surprised if they let Rey win.


----------



## kmac007 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well all i know is it is the day before the election so i expect 30 mins of Raw to consist of "Stand up for the WWE"/Speech about you can wear WWE merchandise at the polls or they could just be honest in what they are trying to say and have Cena/Rey Mysterio/HHH wear T-shirts that just say VOTE LINDA MCMAHON


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm always excited to see matches like the Miz vs. Rey Mysterio, two wrestlers that haven't had very many matches together sounds like something new which is always a good thing in today's WWE.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope HHH comes back tonight.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Wouldn't mind a Gabriel/Slater title defense.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MNR is the only thing that keeps me from going insane on a monday, all I do in work is think about what will happen, tonight I think the obvious will be Del Rio and Riley interfering with Mysterio's match, Miz picking up the win etc. Also I'm guessing there will be more tension between David Otunga and Wade Barrett, we might even hear McGillicutty and Husky Harris on the mic tonight as well!


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Do we get Raw 1-3 tonight instead of 2-4?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

idontfeardeath said:


> Do we get Raw 1-3 tonight instead of 2-4?


My SKY Planners listing it as 1-3.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds an exciting main event. I am hoping for more also with Bryan and Dolph possibly leading to title unification at SS instead of a boring elimination match.

Also I hope to see Natalya in action and more with DiBiase and Goldust.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

It will be so epic when HHH returns ... "Time To Play The Gaaaaame"! Hopefully tonight.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Fully expecting Rey to be about to beat Miz, Del Rio interferes, Rey 619's him, Miz tries to jump him and then Rey 619s him as well.... Suprise us WWE.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena Heal turnn tonite!!!11!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish I was there so I could hold up a "Fuck off back to Smackdown" sign for Rey.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> I wish I was there so I could hold up a "Fuck off back to Smackdown" sign for Rey.


I wish I was there so I could count how many seconds it took between you showing it and the security taking it off you


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

A day I've been waiting for my entire life has finally arrived. Pee Wee Herman in a WWE ring! 

As a die hard Pee Wee's Playhouse fan, I've been waiting for this day my entire life. I hope he brings the crew with him, and I'd mark for a skit with the wrestlers in it. 

Other than that, I'm also looking forward to any action Daniel Bryan Danielson (credit to David Herro) maybe be in tonight. Also, Rey Mysterio and Miz sounds cool.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll be there tonight! Can't wait. Although I will miss the Raw thread. Somebody post a few Zookeeper jokes and HE'S FAT!!!'s for me.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Striker said:


> I'll be there tonight! Can't wait. Although I will miss the Raw thread. Somebody post a few Zookeeper jokes and HE'S FAT!!!'s for me.


I can only promise the lime rating scale and some Cena reaction shot's of the moment he realised all of his fans will eventually grow up and start booing him like the rest of us.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Just please don't let a former Two Time WWE Champion lose to Santino again :fpalm


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Just please don't let a former Two Time WWE Champion lose to Santino again :fpalm


That was a great result, it showed that they can still book the odd upset or two (Mountie def Bret Hart, Barry Horowitz winning a match, JTG def Jericho clean) and that even the best are prone to kayfabe off days.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Striker said:


> I'll be there tonight! Can't wait. Although I will miss the Raw thread. Somebody post a few Zookeeper jokes and HE'S FAT!!!'s for me.


I totally will 

I will even use a Larry David avatar so that you will sorta be here in spirit, man!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm going to the Raw houseshow in Cardiff on Friday!!!

Tonight's Raw should atleast tell me who will be competing at the show.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bonjour. BK shall be here tonight with all the latest Wrestlecrap, happy viewing while Mae is spewing folks!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> I totally will
> 
> I will even use a Larry David avatar so that you will sorta be here in spirit, man!


Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Cheers to you my fellow LD admirer.





Ahhhh what the hell let met get one in...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sorely confused by the desire for Hunter to return. Also....assistance in watching this would be appreciated, ya know.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mysterio/Miz could be good. What did Sheamus do on last week's show?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Mysterio/Miz could be good. What did Sheamus do on last week's show?


Job to Santino. Clean.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Mysterio/Miz could be good. What did Sheamus do on last week's show?


^^Since when was it clean? 

Lost to Santino Marella after interference from Morrison...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm an expecting that either
A. Sheamus challenges Santino to a rematch and Sheamus squashes him
or
B. Sheamus challenges Santino to a rematch and Santino pulls off another upset win.
or
C. Sheamus challenges Santino to a rematch and Santino pulls off another upset win and after the match Sheamus beats down Santino.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> ^^Since when was it clean?
> 
> Lost to Santino Marella after interference from Morrison...


I just typed a post about why the win was clean, then I thought I better look at a clip again and I only now realised Morrison pulled Santino out the way.

I thought he just dropped.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

If past booking of guys like Evan Bourne is anything to go by Sheamus will beat him quickly and they'll be done with it.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Cannot wait for tonight guys!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> I just typed a post about why the win was clean, then I thought I better look at a clip again and I only now realised Morrison pulled Santino out the way.
> 
> I thought he just dropped.


To be fair, I don't think the announcers caught on either lol They should have done a replay or something because I didn't notice it at first either.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Morrison pulled santino? yea i missed that too.Theannouncers didnt even say anything about it.:shocked:


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Pee-wee Herman tonight!


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

3 hours baby! They are gonna be in my town tonight!  Make me me proud NY crowds!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Keep the guest host stuff at a minimum please

I want really good storyline progression tonight.


----------



## seiphil (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope the Mizz and Rey match ends clean it has potential even though I am tired of Rey.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

MsCassieMollie said:


> 3 hours baby! They are gonna be in my town tonight!  Make me me proud NY crowds!


This show isn't 3 hours is it?

Though I can't wait to see them advertise the old school raw because if it's going to be as big as it sounds, they will start hyping it like crazy. People might tune into a segment on raw that they won't usually tune in to just to hear an announcement on the show.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Old School Raw? Return of the Fink? JR and Lawler on commentary? A poem by Heidenreich?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

so excitede, im goin tonight


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

dxbender said:


> This show isn't 3 hours is it?


Think he meant that the show would be starting in 3 hours.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what state is raw in tonight??

i'm guessing they're in new york because that's where peewee's show is at .. and if they're in new york then that means one thing


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWYKI!

This should be a decent RAW. I want some more storyline progression, 
Survivor Series is hopefully going to be very important.


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

I cant wait. Cause 3 things :
1. Nexus
2. Nexus
3. Nexus


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't see much happening much different from what we've seen for the past couple of weeks with nexus and Cena..I just can't wait till survivor series!! 

Hoping for a new Daniel Bryan storyline and I can't see a trips return until survivor series/rumble it looks like Morrison and Sheamus will have a feud first


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, I haven't looked at the punk thread about his injury lately. 
Is he able to still perform?
Cause him and Bryan would be awesome!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> The Miz will win. He's lost too many matches these days.


you really think someone will Pin Rey?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't think I can manage staying up till one, I've got work tomorrow and Rey-Rey doesn't interest me one bit. Wont be worth the lack of sleep.


Unless someone can convince me otherwise?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My prediction for tonight's Raw is that the ratings will suffer due to the combo of Game 5 of the World Series (go Giants!) and Monday Night Football and a dozen or more posters will say it's because Orton doesn't draw by tomorrow evening.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Get the feeling it will be OK enough I guess, how many weeks till Survivor Series?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Get the feeling it will be OK enough I guess, how many weeks till Survivor Series?


Counting this week, 3 weeks.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Expect a good crowd tonight. Coliseum is always good. I would of went as I usually do, but I have no interest atm to go...just watch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> My prediction for tonight's Raw is that the ratings will suffer due to the combo of Game 5 of the World Series (go Giants!) and Monday Night Football *and a dozen or more posters will say it's because Orton doesn't draw by tomorrow evening*.


It's still the truth.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

3 weeks to get some teams together, expect captains tonight then to be announced Team Miz - Team Mysterio probably. Del Rio to get involved tonight?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope Del Rio does get involved because I'd hate to see Miz job to Hornswoggle Sr.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> 3 weeks to get some teams together, expect captains tonight then to be announced Team Miz - Team Mysterio probably. Del Rio to get involved tonight?


I hope not. They've done team matches at too many ppv's lately and didn't they scrap the team matches at SS years ago?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Chronic iLL said:


> I hope not. They've done team matches at too many ppv's lately and didn't they scrap the team matches at SS years ago?


Dude when did you stop watching ppv's... the only year I remember no SS elimination matches was 2002, and even then it had the 6man elimination table match and Elimination Chamber. They've always had them, and as long as Survivor Series exists, always will.


I'm kinda hoping for:

Miz, Del Rio, Ziggler, Sheamus & whoever
-vs-
Mysterio, Show, Bryan, Morrison & whoever

plus they always have a diva one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, they always will. 
And that's why they need to get rid of Bragging Rights. 
And this year they had Team WWE (really was just RAW) vs. Nexus at SummerSlam. 
It's kind of annoying when there's a certain ppv to do those type of matches (Survivor Series) and they do them 
for 3 straight ppv.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hooray RAW is on at 1am, ill watch the first hour and a bit


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™;9006669 said:


> It's still the truth.


That still wouldn't prove that Orton's not a draw seeing as he isn't the focal part of the show, Cena is.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Dude when did you stop watching ppv's... the only year I remember no SS elimination matches was 2002, and even then it had the 6man elimination table match and Elimination Chamber. They've always had them, and as long as Survivor Series exists, always will.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping for:
> ...


I stopped watching WWE for 7 years only got back into it a year ago. I heard that somewhere they scrapped the SS team stuff but I guess not. But these team matches are getting annoying. Summerslam one was good but I thought Bragging Rights match was boring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Chronic iLL said:


> I stopped watching WWE for 7 years only got back into it a year ago. I heard that somewhere they scrapped the SS team stuff but I guess not. But these team matches are getting annoying. Summerslam one was good but I thought Bragging Rights match was boring.


I agree though.

The BR match should've been a one fall match just like last year's.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well the only reason for the one at Summerslam, was so they could find a use for pretty much most the Raw roster, and Bragging Rights was non elimination last year, should've been again this year IMO.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm actually pretty psyched for this episode.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goodness, I hate crime shows. They're ALL the same!
2 mins.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The closer we get to Survivor Series, the dumber the fact Bragging Rights is a PPV seems.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Pee-Wee's RAW Playhouse

Pee-Wee: Himself
Cowboy Curtis: R-Truth or Mark Henry
Randy: Sheamus
Reba The Mail Lady: Alica Fox
Miss Yvonne: Maryse or Vicki Guerrero
The King of Cartoons: Jerry The King Lawler
Jambi: Santino or Michael Cole
Chairry: Michael Cole or Alex Riley
Magic Screen: RAW GM Comupter

Today's Secret Word Is: AWESOME!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hoping I can stay awake tonight, fell asleep 2 hours before it started last week :lmao.

Bragging Rights serves it purpose of selling svr videogames, doesn't exist for any other reason.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Orton to open, intruiging.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Starting off with the champ!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Orton's gimmick dies a little more every time he smiles.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Le'Go!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That arena looks kinda small to me, maybe its cuz im tired.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

no big intro...interesting...and already a pee wee sign...btw, am i the only one that thinks justin roberts is better than the fink?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow orton mic time,
its been a while


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This smiling Orton needs to stop. SMH!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> Le'Go!


My Eggo!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No Roberts isnt better than the Fink in any stretch of the imagination, shape or form... Roberts got choked with a tie, Fink rolled around in the ring with Lilian Garcia! No Contest!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Starting a promo with an "uhh" is awesome.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I forgot he was champion.. =/


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

"I don't think there's a man alive that can take this title from me". Prepare yourselves for Undertaker conspiracy posts!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For awhile I thought Orton was more over than Cena...I don't think that now.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

orton definitely looks more legit when he's just being the viper and not pandering to the crowd.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Christ they're in a Cena hater city tonight.

The Cena haters will be bitching and moaning in shifts on here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He needs to come out to the Nexus theme.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Orton is kind of reckless for calling out a Nexus member.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> No Roberts isnt better than the Fink in any stretch of the imagination, shape or form... Roberts got choked with a tie, Fink rolled around in the ring with Lilian Garcia! No Contest!


good point... although, at least roberts isnt in tuxedo matches with harvey wippleman


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

This guy is a phony! A big fat phony!



and, HE'S FAT!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena would be a big fat phony!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

crowd is horrible


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"hustle, loyalty, respect"

heel turn at SS


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I like this Orton.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Total Package said:


> He needs to come out to the Nexus theme.


The more I see this progress, the less I think he will. 
After SS he's probably out of Nexus and then him coming out with everything loses all chances of course.
I was going to say by SS he would come out with at least the gear on but he'll be ref.

Unless there will be a big swerve, which is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*
+
*








*
=*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is actually damn good


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao Orton is OWNING cena right now


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"I'm an errand boy dammit!"

Easy Cena! The children!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Cena would be a big fat phony!


You know who lives in this house?! A phony! He's a big fat phony!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CENA SAID DAMNIT!!! END OF PG ERA!!!!111!11


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It makes me sick to see Slater and Gabriel have the gold and not Otunga..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cena hyping Barrett was SO tacky.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, a little pop for Nexus.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Husky Harris needs to be fired. Just terrible.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Haha, a little pop for Nexus.


New York and the area surrounding always been a smark area.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Nexus actually looks pretty badass with Husky with them.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...what if orton is the swerve? just a thought...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is quite good, and it would be better if the crowd was alive.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

isn't it 6 other guys?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He actually only stands behind six guys, Randy.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cena said Damn and Hell .... my PG ears can't fucking take it


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nexus are the future


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I miss this Orton.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

And I quote!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> New York and the area surrounding always been a smark area.


Oh, I didn't even know they were in NY.

AND I QUOTE!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Really have a feeling the GM is the leader of Nexus.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHY IS IT ON THE LEFT NOW WTF


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole getting heat


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And I quote!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

_STOOGIN'_


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AND HE QUOTES!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Loving the "WHAT?" chants!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cole heat >>>> raw roster heat so far. 

Who the hell teamns with orton? Darren Young!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

wow there's still "WHAT" chants? i haven't seen Raw in a while...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The typical pre-PPV tag match. Has this ever not happened in the past five years?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So Barrett and Gabriel vs Orton and ????


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh Im off to bed, crowd is boring!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How does that actually give any indication? Very convoluted reasoning, even by WWE standards.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

1. Nice start to the show ... crowd came to the show disinterested.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

UGH, no not another knucklehead ad...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Shit, I forgot about the hour change shit. 

anyone got a stream?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> wow there's still "WHAT" chants? i haven't seen Raw in a while...


It's pretty sad, and annoying.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Raw is not war.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Didn't that pathetic movie only make $75 last weekend???


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

hopefully the divas match is on soon, my dick aint gonna stay hard forever.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG they have moved the GM


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Hopefully when Cena leaves Nexus we'll actually get a one on one feud for the WWE Championship. Randy Orton is a transitional Champion as of now.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Whatever happened to that bald bulky guy who used to be in Nexus?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Whatever happened to that bald bulky guy who used to be in Nexus?


Skip Sheffield is injured


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I do hope Cena turns heel for the hell of it.

Then these Cena haters will finally shut up and I can enjoy wrestling more.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Bubba T said:


> Whatever happened to that bald bulky guy who used to be in Nexus?


he broke his ankle, actually he should be almost healed by now, heck he might be doing dark matches already...of course i dont know how bad it was...so who knows when hes back


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck me gently with a chainsaw. That was so boring.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Dudebusters should have been in this match.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't think who Orton will tag with, Henry is injured I believe, JoMo doesn't seem like a partner Orton would want, nor Truth. Bryan is in a progam already, could we see the return of Black Cena?  There really are no main event faces I can think of to tag with. Maybe a heel partner such as Punk (Is he injured?) or Zeke. Miz already has a match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Otunga has.. talent? God damn it King.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Was Raw taped today? or is this thread just dead?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't think we will see Punk this week


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did King just say David Otunga has talent?

No wonder he's the worst commentator in the WWE.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So I came to the conclusion that this crowd consist mostly of mimes.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

For fucks sake we know sure as hell what happens in this tag match. Why the hell haven't these two broke up yet? Just make it happen if it even is.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

No Natalya?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wait david otunga has talent???

Wow king you really are losing your touch at commentary


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Fuck me gently with a chainsaw. That was so boring.


ill do it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

King- "David Otunga's very talented."
Cole- *chuckle*


Exactly.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Hart Dynasty are very much not over...and I thought they already broke up...and they don't smile in a generic manner anymore like they magically started doing when they turned face after WM...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The crowd always seem to pop at the start of the Hart Dynasty's theme, then sigh and sit back down after they realise it's not Bret.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

King is an idiot did he just say Otunga has talent?
Worst wrestler on the roster


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess this is where the WWE breaks up the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Commence random pointless counterproductive HD breakup.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Yuck, we have to be subjected more of the boring ass Hart Dynasty.



alejbr4 said:


> he broke his ankle, actually he should be almost healed by now, heck he might be doing dark matches already...of course i dont know how bad it was...so who knows when hes back


Ouch.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE suplex! Vintage british bulldog!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

When the Hart music comes on I'll take Nat , Brett , hell I'd take any other Hart that didn't even wrestle.... just not these two


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They'll break up after this match and the crowd won't give a shit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Can't think who Orton will tag with, Henry is injured I believe, JoMo doesn't seem like a partner Orton would want, nor Truth. Bryan is in a progam already, could we see the return of Black Cena?  There really are no main event faces I can think of to tag with. Maybe a heel partner such as Punk (Is he injured?) or Zeke. Miz already has a match.


I was thinking Black Cena too.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Actual tag wrestling gabriel? Stop it, you showoff.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL at Cole.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole still burying HD. :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole shitting on the hart dynasty again lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tyson shaking his head, oh dear


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> No Natalya?


Nope and one day you're going to have to bookmark all the stream sites I send you


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DON'T START WITH KING TONIGHT COLE!!!
King's pissed off! Haha.

And yeah, what's up with this thread? Barely anyone's here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do they insist on breaking teams up when the crowd won't give a shit anyway?
You haven't given the fans a reason to care...why should they now?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The crowd actually don't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Tyson Kidd: ARGHHHHH!!!

Fans: We still don't care


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WHAT AN UNEXPECTED AND ZANY TURN OF EVENTS! HE ACCIDENTALLY ATTACKED HIS OWN PARTNER! THAT IS TRULY THE LIMIT!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really thought Tyson yelled FUCK just now


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tyson Kidd on Smith lol. 

450 splash for the win! Nexus are getting pops tonight.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Nope and one day you're going to have to bookmark all the stream sites I send you


I know, I suck.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aksana has got some fans there tonight if that banner is anything to go by.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good match. 
I really like Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Just break them up already why are they having matches when we know their not going to win?!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Gabriel is going to be huge as a face lol.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Gabriel is a gem.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hart Dynasty minus Natalya is useless.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Arksana sign, really? lol


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Slater and Gabriel is a pretty awesome tag team, even though I dislike Slater.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

R-Truth = annoying as fuck.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YO GOT BUCKED


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

JAWN ITS ME YO FWIEND


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

C'mon WWE....John Cena used to rap. How y'all got him acting like he doesn't know what Buck mean?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Got buck. Would that be a... Truism? *drum roll*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

But you.. you already know that.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta be kidding.

JUST END IT. What good does it do to put this break up off for another week?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh snap!
Cena got BUCK! :lmao
John, it's your friend Truth! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

R truth said cena got buck rake note John lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good for you, John! Walk away from that clown!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Truth's music is so impossible to understand he has to recite the lyrics in all his promos to make people know what the hell he's saying.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

John, I'm your friend!
*Walks away*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am so confused as to whether we are supposed to get "buck" or "crunk"


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Del Rio commercial!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Even a white rapper can't understand all of ebonics! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

R-Truth, the wise sage returns.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...someone explain to me why k kwikk cares so much about john cena?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Man, this was a decent RAW and then RTruth started talking ... fuuuuuck off my screen.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

So does that mean Cena gets crunk later and then steps it up and blows the roof off?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"John! John!"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

R truth is sooo fucking annoying


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Total Package said:


> Hart Dynasty and Natalya are useless.


I agree.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kinda liking the packages for SD at the moment, they really are focusing a lot on the move.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I actually got a good laugh out of Cena leaving R-Truth hanging.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

R-Truth is a .....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Where is The Striker to make a Zookeeper reference?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Cynic said:


> *Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"?* They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


Nah,Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


I think they mean Del Rio...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


They meant Del rio as they were referring to who hes going up against


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> "John! John!"


I don't know why but I lol'd.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


they said he battles smackdowns fastest rising superstar :side:


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


They were referring to Del Rio. They said that the "Rated-R Superstar" takes on "SmackDown's Fastest Rising Superstar."


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


i believe they ment rio


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


no they said edge is going to take on smackdown's fastest rising superstar


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Did they really just advertise Edge as "SmackDown's fastest rising superstar"? They do know he's a 9-time champion who's been in the company for 12 years, right?


I think they were referring to Alberto del Rio as Smackdown's fastest rising superstar...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome SD! commercial. WWE finally giving us a reason to care about SD!

The main event this Friday should be great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Where is The Striker to make a Zookeeper reference?


:lmao
I was thinking the same.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HAI GUYZ I THINK THEY MEANT ALBERTO DEL RIO AS THE FASTEST RISING SUPERSTAR DO YOU AGREE Y/N


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I really thought Tyson yelled FUCK just now


i heard that too...i'm sure he didn't actually say it...but it sure did sound like it


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

And about 900 people pointed out Cynic's mistake. Next time I'll be sure to use the refresh button. *facepalm*


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HIDE YOUR CHILDREN PEE WEE IS COMING


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know why everyone complains about the Zookeepah.

He keeps the ratings under check -- he's like Mark Henry's kryptonite. If it weren't for him, nobody could possibly keep the viewership numbers under check.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> "John! John!"


Awesome.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lobsterhead!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn people, I figured out after the first 15 responses that I misheard. :lmao

LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

too many limes


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fucking freak looks plastic.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Am I the only one getting sick of Lime guy?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao
> I was thinking the same.


He's at the event. For the benefit of those who miss him, Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheamus to lose to chavo tonight


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sheamus got a haircut. Where are the limes?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

here comes the mis quoting of sheamus' theme...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck off Herman.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol at the 6-year old girl posing as Sheamus. funny


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> He's at the event.


Oh nice. In that case, I really hope Darren Young makes an appearance.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheamus beats himself, well he is male


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love how a poster misunderstands that SD ad and it gets more of response on this thread than anything else on the show.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sheamus beat himself ?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Oh Sheamus , go job to a jobber


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

i AM THROWING A PENTERTANRUM TOO, SHEAMUS


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

why is there no one on this thread tonight?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm actually kind of stoked for Paul Reuben's appearance, though more for his comedy bit from "Cheech and Chong's Nice Dreams" than anything else.

"Santino didn't beat me because I beat myself!" Vintage Sheamus!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheamus and Santino. Fucking hell wasn't Sheamus the champion a few weeks ago?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He beat himself. It was so obvious, well played Sheamus.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, that shirt owns.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now THAT is an EPIC shirt.

Santino = win


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Can they really find nothing better for Sheamus to do than work a program with a jobber?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> He's at the event. For the benefit of those who miss him, Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper! Zookeper!


Oh yeah, he's supposed to hold up a giant Muffin. Hahaha.

New shirt for Santino, PUSH! Hahaha.
As a human beings. You're good. 
He's making me :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Santino on the mic is legendary


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Always love Santino. something about him is so corny it's hilarious.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it me or is Santino's shirt pretty sweet.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

lol Santino destroying Sheamus on the mic is awesome.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh gosh, a Santino stand-up session.

Shoot me, plz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So who is this helping- Sheamus or Santino?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How much broken English can one promo take?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Did Santino just say wrestle (wres-tall)?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is Sheamus going to be jobbing to Santino??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is going on? lol


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lol at Santino.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ireland vs. Russia damn


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You talk funny? HAHA


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Remember when Kozlov was intimidating?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol at this promo.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Santino & Kozlov are 2010's answer to Kaientai.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WTF?! lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel bad for Sheamus being in a program with these two. Hahahaha.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

rofl Koslov! You talk funny!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol @ Santino


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lmao @ this

I just got home; what has happened so far?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cynic said:


> Can they really find nothing better for Sheamus to do than work a program with a jobber?


They could but he wouldn't deserve it.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BLACK REF NOT IN A DIVAS MATCH!!!! :O


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, I didn't understand a word of that promo!!!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Thought Morrison was coming out then.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL "You talk funny. Now I crush you" Lawd have mercy.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh dear Koslov


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Rmx820 said:


> Remember when Kozlov was intimidating?


No.

Lol at the crowds dead response to Koslov.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn...it was just 2 years ago around this time Kozlov was pinning Triple H & Jeff Hardy clean.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

See guys, the black ref doesn't ONLY do Diva matches. :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE HAS COME TO PUMP YOU UP!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ya. Bring your stupid bowl.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I feel bad for Sheamus being in a program with these two. Hahahaha.


This is exactly where he should be.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL @ WWE's mocking/making fun of every non-American culture.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This match is so important they get the Diva's ref, all hail to Justin King!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The Sheikuation™;9007027 said:


> No.
> 
> Lol at the crowds dead response to Koslov.


They are too busy trying to remember who he is.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> See guys, the black ref doesn't ONLY do Diva matches. :lmao


He's been promoted from working with divas to working with foreigners.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Damn it was just 2 years ago around this time Kozlov was pinning Triple H & Jeff Hardy clean.


Didn't he pin FUCKING TAKER clean aswell?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I miss the heel Smackdown! Koslov.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE is not even trying anymore. Tragic.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought this didn't start until 2am. Damn clocks. 

Ohhh Santino and Sheamus


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wtf is this shit?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Which foreign wrestler will come to Santino's aid this time?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"I was gonna make it rain" lmfao


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

That is one angry turkey man.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Make it rain Santino!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol he was gonna make it rain


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did he say he was gonna make it rain at the club? How Americanized he's become.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao
He's giving him money and candy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SJFC said:


> Didn't he pin FUCKING TAKER clean aswell?


Yes, he did. Then he turned into a jobber right after HBK beat him.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So, I would have went over the barricade and get the money.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stalling like a motherfucker.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm just waiting for Santino to pull out a lime.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

This dude is the antithesis to everything that is funny.

Please get off my TV.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> why is there no one on this thread tonight?


The clocks went back an hour in the UK, a lot of people probs think Raw is starting an hour later.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The fuck? :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Is Morrison boning Santnio or something?!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Shaman of sexy!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jomo with the predictability.

Fuck zookeeper.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I JUST TALK TO JAWN AND WE FRIENDS


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jo-mo has a thing for Santino.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison sucks. That is all.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

R-Truth going to spread rumors around?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

R-Truth needs a fucking part-time job or something.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Santino is awesome ... and Sheamus was trying not to laugh, ha.

Oh, and fuuuuuuuck you Jo mute Mo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Zookeeper makes me laugh so fucking hard, and I have no idea why. His delivery is hilarious.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

truth is a mastermind.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

R truth the little bitch


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And we're fwiends! 
This dude is making me crack up like crazy, with a serious promo!
Why is he even in this at all???


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I see Morrison is going for the Triple H look. And damn it's going to be the zookeeper looking after the Viper tonight.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Since when did Randy and The Zookeeper become friends?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

R Truth is just craving attention. :lmao

Masa Orton. Oh lawds! Watch out for Cena!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao

Orton looks like he's trying too hard to be serious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really, what the fuck is going on? lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Peter Parkour saves the day.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Wade Barriet

Zookeepah


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

The zookeeper should just fuck off.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The RAW locker room is gonna to turn on Cena.

I could've figured this out sooner.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Anyone else see R-Truth turning heel and joining Nexus?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Why is R-Truth the man talking behind Orton/Cena's backs?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

no please don't make truth his partner fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lmao truth gtfo
AMM CENA FRIEND


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

truth and orton going to be partners tonight


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I was talking to John, WE'RE FRIENDS'' :lmao


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

R-Truth sounds like one of those cue-card reading people from those get-rich-quick scheme commercials.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of spiders are having a meeting on Truth's head.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

R Truth in the main event?! nooo


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Wade Barryet? :lmao

Truth is shite.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Anyone else see R-Truth turning heel and joining Nexus?


I think there is a big problem with that idea. They aren't really big fans of... people like him...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

WTF at Randy saying "whats up" and shit. This is NOT the "Viper."


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

"I'll write you a check. How do you spell Sheamus"? LMAO


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

R truth push wtf


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I utterly burst out laughing at Randy Orton trying to be intimidating while saying John Cena has no friends.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

John Morrison makes the save!

R-Truth: Wade Barriot


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I love Heel Randy. So manipulative and using R-truth to fight Cena. <3


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh joy, Truth in the main event.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Orton/Cena/Nexus story was pretty interesting tonight...and then they involve the Keeper of Zoos.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wade barriett?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WADE BARRIET~!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

R truth is ' THEY'!! the mastermind behind nexus the bigger picture brilliant!!!!!.........:no:


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Truth is the mastermind behind all of this. He's going to manuplate cena, orton and nexus. Just you wait.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

did i miss anything good before Sheamus/Santino?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Looks like a bunch of spiders are having a meeting on Truth's head.


or mating...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Tweener Orton tonight has been infinitely more entertaining than smiling, non-believable face Orton since he won the belt. Keep it up, Orton.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''I was talking to John, WE'RE FRIENDS'' :lmao


I can't stop laughing at that. 
It was so weird. 

Truth is stuck in High School and spreading gossip in the locker room. 
He's so funny without trying.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton is not as bad on the mic as people make him to be, he has his days.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I fucking love American adverts, that buck hunting game will never be released in Europe


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

is this leading or at least teasing a cena heel turn?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn, so many of you guys HATE R-Truth, I don't like his gimmick but I don't Ron Killings at all. He's a good in-ring worker. I just hate his gimmick.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

boy i wonder who is going to take the pin in the tag team main event? (sarcasm)


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is Grown Ups any good? 

Advert for it just came on.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I utterly burst out laughing at Randy Orton trying to be intimidating while saying John Cena has no friends.


You can only be so boring 
I'm afraid
He should have delivered the lines a different way imo


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

again...why is k kwikk getting involved in this angle? idk if they are just teasing multiple options as major swerves or if they are trying to push him, or if they just include him to give him something to do...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

[MDB] said:


> Damn, so many of you guys HATE R-Truth, I don't like his gimmick but I don't Ron Killings at all. He's a good in-ring worker. I just hate his gimmick.


If he stopped rapping I think I would hate him less


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So this just came to mind, where the hell is MVP??


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

What's the big deal about Truth being in the match 
It's good for the storyline as it's to test the morality of Cena with truth being in it 

Anybody bummed they gave up his partner choice this early though? I like when it's a surprise


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Could someone recap the show from before Sheamus vs Kozlov?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

truth and orton in a promo together? i think half the audience just fell asleep.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

THE ROCK RETURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



...on the titantron.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A best of Smackdown 2009-2010 DVD without Punk/Hardy is a DVD not worth buying.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Santino & Kozlov are 2010's answer to Kaientai.


INDEED.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I bet WWE is pushing R-truth cause everyone on this forum hate him so much.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

RATINGZZZZZZZ


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

joshman82 said:


> again...why is k kwikk getting involved in this angle? idk if they are just teasing multiple options as major swerves or if they are trying to push him, or if they just include him to give him something to do...


"Random face confronts another face regarding questionable actions" has been going on in wrestling forever.

I fucking love PeeWee Herman.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHATS WITH ALL THE BLACK GUYS TALKING ABOUT THEIR FRIENDS?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Legend!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ratings mother fucker! FRIEND!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark Henry! RATINGS!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao

Henry sounds like a lost soul.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

and there go the ratings


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Whats with Truth and Henry obsessing over their "friends"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is atrocious. :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, at least a 3.2 rating tomorrow.

Just got off the phone with this chick. Mark Henry is on my TV!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Seriously, WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON TONIGHT. Started off well with the Orton/Cena/Barrett stuff, now it's turned into shit.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*THE RATINGS*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OH SHIT!!!!!! 5.0!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Peewee Hermin was caught masturbating in the movies, ya know. SO NAWT PG GAISE!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

[MDB] said:


> Damn, so many of you guys HATE R-Truth, I don't like his gimmick but I don't Ron Killings at all. He's a good in-ring worker. I just hate his gimmick.


I don't hate him. 
But he delivers lines terribly, and it makes me laugh so hard.
I agree, he's good in the ring. 


Why is everyone friends??
He's my friend. 
Henry barely knew Evan (kayfabe) same with Cena and Truth. 
:lmao :lmao :lmao
This has been the funniest RAW in awhile, and not on purpose.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Why does Mark Henry sound retarded? "HE MY FRIEND. WE EAT ICE CREAM TOGETHER"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus Christ, fuck off. Please.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

PEEEEEE WWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Mark OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HE'S MY FRIEND


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

no one told me bob backlund was going to appear on Raw tonight


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

PEE WEE'S GONNA BEAT OFF IN PUBLIC AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Diva twister with fully clothed divas? 

No thanks.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

That's your right hand, Mark...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"And your my idol."

Yea someone who blew his load twice in a porno theater. Oh lawd he's about to do it again. DIVAS! HAHA!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark Henry puts down the wrong hand :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Henry doesn't know his right hand from his left hand, 

rofl


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING?!?!?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why didn't henry team with orton....and uh....mark ratings henry in full effect?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mark Henry, left hand green!

*Mark puts his right hand down*

Fucking retard.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Diva Twister? Pee Wee is a sick puppy and I like it!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The WWE is just going to confuse the fans on the dispositions of the wrestlers, in terms of being face or heel, with this buildup to Survivor Series.

They're mking it seem like a Heel vs. Heel matchup, with the Face as the special guest ref. I know that Boreton is supposed to be the face or whatever, but the things he has done (or tried to do) to Cena is just fucking with the flow of RAW. Maybe it's just me, but it all just seems off, and the way everything is being presented makes me not really care as much.

Maybe it's that, or just the people involved. Could be either, I guess.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Worst segment of the year surely?!?!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHAT THE LITA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LITA!!!!!! OH SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve dyed her hair? :hmm: LITA!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dumas sighting. Holy shit.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

LITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

What the fuck?!?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LITA!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lita!? lolwut


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I splooged.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

OMFG Lita


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Pee Wee Herman is the man but lol at him not looking to old to be Pee Wee Herman 
Lita I came I came I came


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LITA!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well that was unexpected


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Lita??


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Henry sounds lost without food.

And Pee Wee is going to fuck about 3 Diva's before he leaves tonight. Including Lita!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lolwut?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Micheal Cole LOL 
LITAAAAAAAAA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAATTTTTT?????????????


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

LITA!!!!

HOLY FUCK :O


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! lita!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy blowme!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Lita!????????


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

LITA WTF. <3


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wtf Lita. Matt Hardy is making a vlog as we speak.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lita? The fucks?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WTF A WILD LITA APPEARS


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

WTF random much?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lita what the fuck


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Lita knocked the shit out of the Bellas.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy Shit its Lita


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LITA!! Random appearance


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's a proud Pee Wee mark.


I won't hold it against her.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

.......Lita?

Random.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I just marked in my pants.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! LITA SIGHTING!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Well that was an unknown unknown. Lita


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Horrible segment ... and then LITA saved it. wtf


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lita!! Mark out!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I just turned back to Raw and caught the last few seconds before it went to commercial and I see...Lita?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JStoner said:


> PEE WEE'S GONNA BEAT OFF IN PUBLIC AGAIN!!!!!


This time he is going to beat off his opponent.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow Lita looks hot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LITA!?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The whore is fucking Pee-Wee.

I bet MATTHEW, ALL CAPS has his cameras rolling already.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow, i was really hoping the pee wee skit would have been better than that...LITA! haha, that was awesome!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LITA!!!!!!! she looks HOT!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That was an excellent microcosm of the way WWE treated Lita.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

YES LITA!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

At first i saw the fail, it was so much fail

Then

LITA??!?!??!!?

can someone que up the head exploding gift


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey there Lita.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was random as fuck.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WTF?!? DID I JUST SEE LITA?!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

What did Lita do after she appeared?
I went blind from the random excitement


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Please come back lita save us from this diva trash!!!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

well, i still wanna sleep with Lita...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o shit, the biggest return in wwe in recent history!, i hope we get to see more of lita tonight, just not a dumb cameo


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Lita LOL WAT


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Lita? Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Diva division matters again, even if only for one night.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This raw is gonna be full of tricks like that. Damn you geniuses.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Omg Lita. <3 My childhood when I idolised her just came flooding back.

In other news - Peewee Herman got OLD.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Divas wrestling is alive and well, we will return to prominence and have 4 star matches on tv and 5 stars on ppv. Thank you...Pee wee!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lita was about as entertaining in her role in that segment as most of her pre-Edge storylines.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

But....but..why?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Peewee Herman and Lita to have a live sex celebration at the end of the show. Calling it now


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Wow Lita looks hot.


Yes. Yes she did.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LITA I MARKED!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Dont choke on your grapes Matt.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Everyone marking out for Lita and I missed it.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

matt gets released, lita comes back, coincidence i think not lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No Matt Hardy, and then Lita show up? Coincidence?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Lita is still hot dammit!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> well, i still wanna sleep with Lita...


Nah we need to get Hardy back with Lita, he needs the exercise giggidy.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

That wasn't exciting in the least.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

at first I was like meh
but then Lita came out and I was like hot
but then I thought she seemed sort of random

Now I think its just a nice odd little moment

Boo Linda adds


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

RatedRudy said:


> o shit, the biggest return in wwe in recent history!, i hope we get to see more of lita tonight, just not a dumb cameo


That's what it'll end up being, most likely.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

He said Lita and I was like, what the fuck? Then they show her and I was like :O Nice surprise WWE.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Lita! :sex

Hilarious how Santino tried to bribe Sheamus with candy and money.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

"man this shit is boring, wait lita..cums* did i sum up tonight sofar?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

wooo Lita!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fat Hardy just pissed himself.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YESS!!!!!

the best female wrestler LITA!!!!!

MARKED. THE FUCk. OUT.

will she wrestle? I hope so. I hope she comes back and makes the divas title worthy again. 

FFUUUUUUUUU YESSSSSSSSS LITAAA!!!!!!! IM SO EXCITED !!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so confused.....
She's not back for good, is she?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Heel Randy > Face Randy. 

It would be cool of Randy lead the locker room against Cena.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Lita is unattractive these days.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lita to join SES 
right right one can dream


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Divas wrestling is alive and well, we will return to prominence and have 4 star matches on tv and 5 stars on ppv. Thank you...Pee wee!


fpalm


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> Yes. Yes she did.


Did? She still looks epicly hot.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I'm actually suprised at the lack of Linda politic references tonight, I fully expect a 10 minute stand up for the WWE package later though


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WWWYKI


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm sad i missed lita.

OH AND WWWYKI!!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Zack Ryder wrestling on TV! Fuck yeah! C'mon, no squashes!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You know it, bro!

Lol..incoming squash via zeke


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Forget Lita, ZACK MOTHERFUCKING RYDER!

He is not a tool.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Woo Woo Woo

You Know It!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WOO WOO WOO IM GOING TO JOB YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lol Ryder is dead.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKE. 

Love this guy, fucking monster.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Get ready to die, Ryder!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder if Lita is a teaser for the old school raw show

maybe bring someone back each week until the show


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit...Ryder is going to die


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DOMINATION TIME!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao unlucky Zack.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Fire at Heart said:


> Please come back lita save us from this diva trash!!!!!!


So she can wrestle a quarter of a match and get injured?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

THIS HERE IS WHAT YOU CALL DOMINATION!!!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Zack Ryder didn't even get a reaction. D:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

3/4 of a jobber entrance for Ryder. He's gonna get destroyed here.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryder to get squashed


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well goodbye Zach, was nice knowing you


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Zeke's theme is good.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Big Zeke


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Big fuckin Zeke!


Gonna see some domination right now!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Realistically could Zack last 2 seconds with Zeke?


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Zeke's got awesome music.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

big zeke is intense


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...it took lita to wake this forum up. lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why are all the monster powerhouses on Raw face?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

THat right there was DOMINATION!!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lita look amazing.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

a yr ago zack would have beaten zeke in a very good 25 min match (


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow this crowd is..... never go back there again WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What's the point of this episode? :lmao

I miss drugs.

Welcome back Ahmed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why isn't Alicia Fox managing him??


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

hey at least they made Ryder look strong there.... right?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> On the 11/1/2010 edition on Monday Night Raw Lita made a backstage appearance on a segment with quest host Pee Wee Herman.


ALREADY on Wikipedia. :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Zeke lookes even more roided up than before.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

In a just universe, Ryder and Santino would switch roles.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Horrible at selling, horrible at wrestling.

This guy = BUYRATEZ.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Zeke's theme is sexy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Zeke wins via MURDER.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Zeke's shoulder's are bigger than his biceps. lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

STOP SMILING ZEKE!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wow zack lasted longer than normal tonight...good for him


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

hahaha, Like no one saw that coming.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Zeke is indeed domination.


----------



## Mark'DaPlaya'Henry (Oct 24, 2010)

poor Ryder


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So how many weeks has Zack been jobbing now?

Zeke needs to work on the finisher. Little weak.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yesss Otunga!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wasn't sack Ryder good at one point?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Zack Ryder burial # 2,013


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

That was complete Domination by Big Zeke.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

When did he pick Otunga?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I had a feeling Zach would lose lol


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone reminded of Ahmed Johnson?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh fuck, more Pee Wee.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

David Otungafpalm8*D


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

David Otunga and K-Kwik are in the main event on Raw. That's it. Hell has frozen over. We'll all screwed.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Otunga out for rtruth, truth hated him in nxt days, r truth in nexus yippe.........


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

DOMINATION!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, more of that plastic-looking bollocks.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Divas wrestling is alive and well, we will return to prominence and have 4 star matches on tv and 5 stars on ppv. Thank you...Pee wee!


I highly doubt she's back under contract or anything. She's 35. And it's not like this is the first time a Diva or even she has done a one night only return. She did one in 2007.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> wow zack lasted longer than normal tonight...good for him


thats what she said.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know, people wondered why WWE can't be taken seriously.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Omg why do they make Zack Ryder lose so much?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Just did some reading up on peewee Herman... in 2002 he was arrested for having tons of CHILD PORN.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Zeke being injured = Being sent home with a steroid sack lunch.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao Zeke wins via MURDER.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> Zeke's theme is sexy.


Was just thinking exactly that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This guest host shit has to fucking stop, America is not your only god damn demographic, we don't know nor give a shit about the majority of hosts. End our suffering!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Just did some reading up on peewee Herman... in 2002 he was arrested for having tons of CHILD PORN.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta be honest, Pee Wee being there is worth it with Lita being on my screen for 6 seconds.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can we just have a super awkward Punk/Herman/Lita segment?

I'd appreciate it.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Bomberman said:


> Omg why do they make Zack Ryder lose so much?


he's whats known as a jobber.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

wtf is with this Pee wee stuff


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> This guest host shit has to fucking stop, America is not your only god damn demographic, we don't know nor give a shit about the majority of hosts. End our suffering!


Herman isn't much. Was the host of a kids show in the 80s then got caught jacking off in a movie theater. Career over.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Anyone reminded of Ahmed Johnson?


Yeah, Zeke is basically the 2010 verison of Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> This guest host shit has to fucking stop, America is not your only god damn demographic, we don't know nor give a shit about the majority of hosts. End our suffering!


Most Americans don't give a shit about the majority of the guest hosts either.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a feeling by the end of this I am going to want to watch my Peewee's Playhouse DVDs again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


Holy shit Pee Wee Herman had the lead role in Con Air?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Playful playhouse sounds like a porn.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> I highly doubt she's back under contract or anything. She's 35. And it's not like this is the first time a Diva or even she has done a one night only return. She did one in 2007.


Agreed, if she was coming back full-time, they wouldn't have wasted the surprise on a game of diva twister backstage with peewee herman


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Despite this being horrid, I still wanna see the broadway show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> This guest host shit has to fucking stop, America is not your only god damn demographic, we don't know nor give a shit about the majority of hosts. End our suffering!


I'm _from_ America and don't give a crap for them.
They take SO much away from the show. 
I can't believe it's STILL going on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is such a creepy bitch.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh no, this could be bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Can we just have a super awkward Punk/Herman/Lita segment?
> 
> I'd appreciate it.


I think we all would, that'd be hilarious.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

pee wee comes out to boo's.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

hIDE YOUR KIDS, pEEwEE IS GOING TO TOUCH HIMSELF!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

YES! Pee-Wee's Playhouse time! 

This theme is fucking epic.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Eugene lost weight


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk saves us


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If he's exclusively on Broadway, shouldn't he be NOT ON TV?

Or is that just my sanity talking


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I'm glad there has been more squash matches, reminds me of the old days. Not everyone has to be a gah damn superstar, maybe they sqaush him because the whole guido fad is stupid and when they decide to change his gimmick maybe they will push him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd mark if Chairy showed up!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol I can't believe the shit that's happening on my TV

Pee Wee in a fucking ring

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol @ Pee-Wee's relevance in 2010


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

well guess who just changed the channel?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quick, hide the children...


----------



## nwoc (Jan 4, 2007)

pee wee 3:16


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yes, the secret word


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's PEE WEE! 

I loved watching PEE WEEs Playhouse when I was younger.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

His penis is feeling raw too ever since that movie theater.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Oh no, this could be bad.


So bad it's good or so bad there's going to be a crapton of "I've stopped watching WWE after last night" posts tomorrow?

*edit* The crowd love this as much as me. Thank fuck for a Miz save.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Just did some reading up on peewee Herman... in 2002 he was arrested for having tons of CHILD PORN.


In '91 he was arrested for masterbating in a public theatre :lmao

...I'd hate to know what meant when he said he was "feeling Raw".


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

CM Punk needs to make an appearance here.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole you knob :lmao


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

what is this i dont even


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This crowd HATES all.

THANK you, Miz. 

btw, cole playing along is awesome.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I AM TOTALLY FEELING RAW!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, Do casual fans even know who the hell Pee Wee Herman is?


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hopefully i can remember the secret word


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

these kids are like "WTF? Who is this?"


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

This is awful


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

How underwhelming.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that crowd is dea- SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> he's whats known as a jobber.


Yes I heard that but can't they let him atleast give a good fight... those short matches break kayfabe imo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

If there's one man who children can get molested by and not be scarred for life, it would be Pee Wee Herman.

:lmao at the kids who don't know about Pee Wee.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole is marking so hard right now. :lmao :lmao :lmao
And now he gets his Miz and he's living in Mizville.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

here comes the miz to save us.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mizville. Fucking.. Mizville.

Michael Cole, you are a _genius._


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

fpalm

Thank fuck for The Miz & Michael Cole's cum stained pants.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Why did I know for certain Miz was showing up?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol I can't believe the shit that's happening on my TV
> 
> Pee Wee in a fucking *ring*
> 
> lolllllllllllllllllllllllllll


RING! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WTF am I watching


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Miz is the new Santino.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Most Americans don't give a shit about the majority of the guest hosts either.


MOST? show me one person who gave a shit about any of the guest hosts that werent former wrestlers....remember when the Nascar guys did it? how bout the "Hot Tub Time Machine" guys? or those two guys from the show that airs on USA after RAW?

yeah....didnt think so.


and Edge (or Y2J) would be soooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than Miz in this situation.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pee Wee is gonna fuck The Miz and his jobber buddy up. Watch.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz huh? well thats fine 2, would have preferred Punk


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

why are most of the guest hosts completely irrelevant? I haven't heard this cats name in 20 years. They can't get anyone relevant? Time to dead this whole thing.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!! SAVED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mizville?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love Pee Wee and the Miz just ruined my moment.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

no matter how bad this segment gets, anyone 25+ will appreciate this segment.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

these assholes need to give PW some respect.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SAVE US MIZ


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Pee Wee stuns Miz

BY GOD !
PEE WEE
PEE WEE
PEE WEE


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Cole just marked the fuck out.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And the segment just got nerdier.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HELL YEAH! It's time for Miz to put an end to his shit.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

I never thought I'd say that, but Thank God for The Miz.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao Riley getting the disgust from Miz


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Would somebody please shoot Linda McMahon.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Don't play games with me Herman."

Line of the fucking year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> It's PEE WEE!
> 
> I loved watching PEE WEEs Playhouse when I was younger.


I'm sure the feeling was mutual :|


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Riley loves Pee Wee.

Yeah Miz marry He-Man! 
:lmao 
He said the secret word!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

You can't say the secret word!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Riley


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Here comes the Miz... I really hope he looses his MITB match because he doesn't look like a credible champion and seeing him with that briefcase is annoying.

Lol at "I loved He-man" though Miz good stuff


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I think an Amber Alert should be announced in the building. 



Beelzebubs said:


> Holy shit Pee Wee Herman had the lead role in Con Air?


:lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllll
I'm ashamed to say I'm laughing my ass off


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Sheikuation™;9007387 said:


> YES! Pee-Wee's Playhouse time!
> 
> This theme is fucking epic.


Yes it is. 

Extra points for the Fred Sanford/Redd Foxx avy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at A-Ri.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is it over yet? i switched to MNF


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

this is actually funny


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course you'd love He-Man, Miz. Any man with large muscles and tight shorts should do it for you.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cole loved the secret word until Miz came out.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I DON'T WANT THIS


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Why don't you marry he man? LMAO!!! FTW!!!! PEE WEE Is OWNING these guys. this is great! lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If Herman was black....


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Im dissapointed in The Miz, he said the secret word


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is one of the most hilarious segments ever. God damn it, even Alex Riley is growing on me for this.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

joshman82 said:


> no matter how bad this segment gets, anyone 25+ will appreciate this segment.


nope.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL now this is funny.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Miz and Riley are getting owned by a true professional.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

While maybe this doesn't really belong on Monday Night Raw, I am enjoying the hell out of this.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

come on Miz beat him down.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

This is fucking classic!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh great. Second Grade jokes. fpalm


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This is actually a lot more funny than I thought it would be.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is hilarious!
REALLY infinity!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

crowd is dead! pin drop!! vince wake the fuck up !


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I love the really game.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Oh great. Second Grade jokes. fpalm


^ This


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*facepalm* This is why I won't stand up for WWE


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

You know this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Khali coming in 5..


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Hes a loner, Dottie. a rebel.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

really infinity !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

DO NOT ANGER THE PEE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who poison gassed the crowd?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I would rather watch He-Man and the Masters of Universe than this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No need to beat him Miz. He can do that to himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck it.
I'm done.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Big Show? LOL


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh what the fuck


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay I have to admit this segment is good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh Lord... :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god fpalm

i've lost faith in humanity....


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

...and that's the end of Big Show's career.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, that's it. I want to die.

People say TNA comes up with some shit, what the fuck is this?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Big Show :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mkay, this is ridiculous. :no:


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

As atrocious as this shit is, I'm laughing so damn hard.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I was actually really hoping it would be Val Venis


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If Lawrence Fishboure comes out it will really pick up cause he'd just kill people with a large gun.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

How to make an already garbage segment worse? Add The Big Show fpalm

This is garbage


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf is this shit? Seriously.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Big Show is his cousin? Now ive seen it all


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL, wow.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

what the fuck am I watching?

wheres lita


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL This is why no one watches the wrestling anymore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This may be the worst segment I've ever seen in my life.

And where the hell is Rey Mysterio??


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol holy mother of god big show


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The fact that a ton of people here found Magruber to be hilarious but not this makes me feel like I am a product of a much different generation.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is it most weeks on Raw I feel the watching experience would be so much better with LSD.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I take solace in the fact that it's not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This segment is priceless :lmao


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I was going to post a facepalm emote, but I figured this was bad enough to merit a full writ-out.

FACEPALM.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Im marking out right now


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is fucking retarded. I am embarassed to be watching this


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

> In July 1991, while visiting relatives, Reubens was arrested in Sarasota, Florida for masturbating while secluded in a darkened adult theater.





> This was not Reubens' first arrest in the county; in 1971 he was arrested for loitering and prowling near an adult theater, though charges were later dropped. His second arrest was in 1983 when Reubens was placed on two years' probation for possession of marijuana, although adjudication was withheld.


Pee Wee has done nothing wrong and is not a pedophile.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

tjstaff said:


> As atrocious as this shit is, I'm laughing so damn hard.


^ This


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I was expecting Khali.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc58_xhN05A

Paul Reubens in Cheech and Chong.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

The amount of flip flopping Cole is doing right now is epic. Make up your fucking mind if you are neutral or a heel you moron.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this is funny as shit, some of you need to get the stick out of your ass.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RING! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Fuck y'all.

This shit is hilarious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It is the night before the election...

WWE is jobbing for Linda.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

FUCK. I missed the first hour. Why is it an hour earlier?

And what the HELL am I watching right now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This segment is really HORRIBLE!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG! this could have been complete shit, instead it might be one of the best guest host segments EVER!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Big Show? Tragic.. just Tragic.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole is such a Miz dick rider. he was marking out for peewee until the Miz came out.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> This may be the worst segment I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> And where the hell is Rey Mysterio??


He quit when he found out the guest was Peewee Herman.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> I would rather watch *He-Man and the Masters of Universe* than this.


Thundercats...then fixed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

And I quote


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

This is an embarrasement.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Wait how is their a guest and anonymous gm?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, watching Rush Hour 2 is cleansing the palate.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this will go down in history as one of the worst segments in the history of Monday Night Raw


oh and Miz to go over Show clean.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

wildx213 said:


> The Big Show is his cousin? Now ive seen it all


So i guess Andre would be pee wee's uncle?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What happened to Mysterio?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TEQUILA!!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nobody saw Pee Wee's Big Adventure?
Very classic hilarious movie 
They basically used everything from that 
But I guess the segment is still bad


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Panther said:


> Pee Wee has done nothing wrong and is not a pedophile.


Nah, but he is a porn addict.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

A waste of great air time.

"The big pee wee."


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

all you debbie downers are either too old or too fucking young to be laughing their ass off.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

GM reealed!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I take solace in the fact that it's not Daniel Bryan.


i'm with you there, i was saying not dragon, not dragon, please not dragon


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This is so dumb, but I can't stop laughing. god damn


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> This is fucking retarded. I am embarassed to be watching this


this.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Pee Wee needs to be KO'd.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol fuck you all

that was the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The last song they just played reminded me of The Sandlot.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

That was Raw 10 years ago awesome.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Greatest. Segment. Ever.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Big Show kicked the case at Riley :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The dance! :lmao

Ok, come on guys, that was funny or gtfo.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully Peewee gets beaten up at some point.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, people take wrestling very seriously. That segment was legit hilarious. Sorry that the show is not.. highbrow enough for you I guess?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

November 1, 2010 9:55 to 10:04 the promo that turned raw in to a joke.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

This is so stupid it's funny. Some people here need to lighten up, and relax.


----------



## seiphil (Oct 10, 2010)

This is so awful..

Pathetic by WWE


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The GM has been revealed!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

This is why Americans aren't known for their comedy though. They're just not funny..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> this is funny as shit, some of you need to get the stick out of your ass.


and some of you need to get out of pre-school


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

A-Ri; "I was a FAN of yours!" Ha.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll admit it, that last segment got a few chuckles out of me.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Thundercats...then fixed.


Lol that as well.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

If somebody like The Rock or Austin or Jericho was out there with Pee Wee I bet it wouldve been funnier and people would have liked it more 
But Miz was the perfect guy for the segment Currently


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the worse segment I've seen in ages. I am glad I decided not to appear live.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Pee Wee needs to be killed.


fixed.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Even though it was corny, still a lot better than half of the guest hosts that are on RAW. I loved Pee Wee back in the day !


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The People who hated that segment DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD CHILDHOOD.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Thundercats...then fixed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> This is so dumb, but I can't stop laughing. god damn


Same. 
That was hilarious, at least until Show came out.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck you all. That segment was great. Pee Wee brought the lulz, brought back Lita, and got Big Show to do the epic dance.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

I enjoyed that segment. People need to lighten up.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That was more dumb than it was funny. But it's hardly WWE's worst effort. It wasn't so bad.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> The People who hated that segment DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD CHILDHOOD.


Or didn't watch Pee Wee!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> LITA!! Random appearance


Yeah I am shocked to see her but actually when I thought about it, its not too random because one thing I do remember about her is she is a huge Pee Wee Herman fan.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Its the night before linda's big push...raw is gonna be weak...maybe afterwards they will get the iron sheik to guest host...lol


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the worst Raw I've seen in a long, long time. Geez.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

SO I saw Peewee Herman and Immediately put baseball on, but Litas back? Thats random


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

hey pee wee actually worked the crowd, so hes there with like a total of 4 hosts the crowd actually gave a damn about. and thats whats important, of course the show thing was kind of silly. but PW was mildly amusing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> This is why Americans aren't known for their comedy though. They're just not funny..


ok i fully agree, but if Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, and James May (Top Gear hosts on BBC) were to host, most of the Americans on this board would be wondering who the fuck they were and saying exactly what you just did. its a double edged sword.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ WALDO in the Audience.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I found Waldo!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I found waldo!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK IS WALDO?!

Oh, there he is.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> The People who hated that segment DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD CHILDHOOD.


You're right. I was too busy selling drugs to watch pee wee's gay house.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Comfy Couch>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>PeeWee


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Mizville?

:lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Raw has always been serious 
Thru never had clowns or guys with "Suck the cook" aprons or anything like that


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> ok i fully agree, but if Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, and James May (Top Gear hosts on BBC) were to host, most of the Americans on this board would be wondering who the fuck they were and saying exactly what you just did. its a double edged sword.


They're not classed as Comedians though. Put on Dara O'Brien then epic. Or Frankie Boyle and then we can scrap the PG rating all together.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Peewee Herman > your favourite wrestler


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> ok i fully agree, but if Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, and James May (Top Gear hosts on BBC) were to host, most of the Americans on this board would be wondering who the fuck they were and saying exactly what you just did. its a double edged sword.


Top Gear is pretty popular over there actually.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Between Colts/Texans on MNF, what's likely the last game of the World Series, and that hilarious segment on Raw, this has been one entertaining night for me.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> ok i fully agree, but if Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, and James May (Top Gear hosts on BBC) were to host, most of the Americans on this board would be wondering who the fuck they were and saying exactly what you just did. its a double edged sword.


lol that would be interesting


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

jchumphrey72 said:


> Its the night before linda's big push...raw is gonna be weak...maybe afterwards they will get the iron sheik to guest host...lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"He had no time to scout the Big Show!"

Apart from being tag champs together for months and being opposing captains at the last pay per view? That's bad continuity even by Cole's standards.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Its obvious that a lot of yall are too you and are a part of a totally different generation, you'd probably mark the fuck out of someone through a pokeball at Miz.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> This is why Americans aren't known for their comedy though. They're just not funny..


That's not entirely true. Arrested Development was hilarious and American. Same with Seinfeld.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You'd swear by some of the reactions on here that some people tune into Raw expecting Macbeth style fucking stories and highbrow humour.
Its fucking wrasslin'!!! Christ.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm guessing Rey wanted to spend some time with his familia so we got Big show instead.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope we get more Pee Wee.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Miz is indeed awesome


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This is awful.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

This could be another reason lita is on raw

From Joey Styles twitter - WWE.COM will soon have a Where Are They Now feature with Lita. Obviously, she's here at Raw on Long Island now but you know what I mean.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

next raw in manchester?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

C'MON MIKE.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Come on Mike?

Riley botches 4 seconds of face time.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole was creaming himself when Miz came out. Now he is crapping himself cause his boy toy his getting his ass kicked.

PEEWEE 3:16 Rocks!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow Cole and Alex...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> The fact that a ton of people here found Magruber to be hilarious but not this makes me feel like I am a product of a much different generation.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole and Riley. :lmao


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

karl573 said:


> This is the worst Raw I've seen in a long, long time. Geez.


I missed the 1st hour of this, has it really been as bad as that last segment was?


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

cole :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Look at him go, A-Ri, that's right!


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Total Package said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRRHvw0s1Yc


and a total buy..lol


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> This time he is going to beat off his opponent.





HardKoR said:


> Its obvious that a lot of yall are too you and are a part of a totally different generation, you'd probably mark the fuck out of someone through a pokeball at Miz.


lmfao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Top Gear is pretty popular over there actually.


<------American. and yeah it is, they are actually filming a painfully un-funny US version.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I offically hate King now


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

micheal cole is marking out soooo hard its funny


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This has been a pretty awful show... whats worse is we havent even got to the womens match yet


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This crowd is deader than Abe Lincoln.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> This is why Americans aren't known for their comedy though. They're just not funny..


Just some random guys off the top 
Richard Pryor, Rodney Dangerfield, Eddie Murphy, George Carlin, Bill Cosby, Bill Murray 
Seinfeld, Dave Chappelle etc, etc


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mizfits lmao


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

My projections post-RAW:

Michael Cole, The Miz, and A-Ri get into a single cab truck, in that order.

They go skiing.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao at Cole and Riley having a circle jerk over Miz.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

People who are obsessive fans of wrestling taking a high ground against Peewee Herman for being childish is so ridiculous I cannot even sort it out.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> I offically hate King now


What took you so long?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Inertia said:


> I missed the 1st hour of this, has it really been as bad as that last segment was?


hell no. it was good until that segment happened.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> next raw in manchester?


You're kidding right? It's been advertised for the past 3 months.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Where are Daniel Bryan and Punk


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuckin vader bomb?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> This crowd is deader than Abe Lincoln.


is your volume working?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Ref no sold that lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Just some random guys off the top
> Richard Pryor, Rodney Dangerfield, Eddie Murphy, George Carlin, Bill Cosby, Bill Murray
> Seinfeld, Dave Chappelle etc, etc


All you needed to say was Bill Hicks.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Come on Mike?
> 
> Riley botches 4 seconds of face time.


they're close friends, and everyone knows Miz's name is Mike



its exactly the same as when Rey would call Batista Dave


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WHERE THE HELL IS LAYCOOL??


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

King truly has no right to still be announcing.

Zero effort. Pathetic.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> People who are obsessive fans of wrestling taking a high ground against Peewee Herman for being childish is so ridiculous I cannot even sort it out.


Apparently they weren't around for Doink the Clown or that Pee Wee section would be more mature than aged brandy to them.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Wheres Danielson this shit is boring


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz should win but I don't see hit happening. Big Show is so irrelevant at this point and he'll get nothing from winning this but they'll still have him squash the guy who should be on his way to main eventing soon


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Where is Rey?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS LAYCOOL??


Hopefully buried in a hole like the undertaker


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is that Waldo in the front row?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

so Vader and Godfather references in this match.

OLD SCHOOL RAW IS COMING


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah this is way more immature than the survivor series match with jerry the king vs doink with all the midgits, you guys are right. this is totally stupid.
/sarcasm


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! I FOUND WALDO!!!!!!!!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

"Yes Miz!" lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the worst one ive seen in a while


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Knuckles to Big Shows head"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That briefcase has seen some action, look at the beating it's taken. I'd assume it has Vietnam style flashbacks all the time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Apparently they weren't around for Doink the Clown or that Pee Wee section would be more mature than aged brandy to them.


Do not even have to go that far back.










Plus many many more.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS LAYCOOL??


WHO GIVES A SHIT? PEE WEE > GAYCOOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Panther said:


> HOLY SHIT! I FOUND WALDO!!!!!!!!


I found him first.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What do you mean Old School Raw is coming? 
Is there a reunion or something that's supposed to happen. 
Half of them are in TNA, anyways.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Cole's love for Miz is becoming tiresome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> This is why Americans aren't known for their comedy though. They're just not funny..


That's just stupid.

I'm sorry that us here in the states aren't as highbrow as fucking Mr. Bean!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere we go again......


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Here we go.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

They should minimize the occasions where Smackdown wrestlers appear on Raw and vice versa.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Hopefully buried in a hole like the undertaker


and i bet the takers enjoying that hole..lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Stand up time. Which means it's time for me to stand up, walk downstairs, and grab some noms.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS LAYCOOL??


Build it and they will come! (And so will I, tbh.)


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Apparently they weren't around for Doink the Clown or that Pee Wee section would be more mature than aged brandy to them.


or we hated Doink as well. i dont watch RAW for comedy, or an Academy Award winning storyline....i watch for wrestling


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahh fuck off with your political propaganda.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

stand up for WWE ...world series on commercial .... NFL at halftime

fuck yess food time


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT? PEE WEE > GAYCOOL


Two chicks, gay does not make!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey look, it's more communist propaganda!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cole Is Gay after hearing him say that.

Gay Rod
The Jiz
& instead of Cole Miner it's Pole Rider...He can't get enough of The Jiz's Pole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's just stupid.
> 
> I'm sorry that us here in the states aren't as highbrow as fucking Mr. Bean!


We're funny but they have/had Monty Python. Contest over.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The celebs are so full of shit lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want Norm Macdonald as Raw host. Then end it, because that won't be topped.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, Jewel's cleavage is top-fucking-notch.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no offense, but these people are D-rate stars and how much did they get paid to say this stuff? lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

...Somebody pass me the bucket.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Do not even have to go that far back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So people who the WWE paid to guest host are cutting promo's saying how great the WWE is?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want Pee Wee to take that briefcase. 

WWE got Celebrities standing up for them...Tragic.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> or we hated Doink as well. i dont watch RAW for comedy, or an Academy Award winning storyline....i watch for wrestling


Then you are watching the wrong show, brah.

Oh god, stop trying to brainwash us, Vince.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hahaha, WWE trying their best to save Linda's floundering campaign.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT? PEE WEE > GAYCOOL


Oh, boy you need to DIE


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Look, WWE made her cry! 
Evil.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Laughing at how bad the show was probably.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> i watch for wrestling


:lmao:lmao:lmao

You got me there. No idea how to even respond to that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Combining guest hosts with the Stand Up 4 WWE shit...THE IWC IS GOING TO IMPLODE!!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Jewel's a celebrity ? News to me. . .


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I want Norm Macdonald as Raw host. Then end it, because that won't be topped.


 iron sheik would top him...now that would be a show to watch..lol


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

One step closer to blowjobs.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wade's TRUE intentions revealed. He wants Cena's hole.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

pahahahaha otunga you know you lie


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> We're funny but they have/had Monty Python. Contest over.


This is all subjective Monty Python could suck in someones opinion


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga, laying down the law.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"And then you can scrub my back."

That. Was. Gay.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. More talent than anyone in Nexus? Otunga cracks me up


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ROFL "Scrub my back." And fans say wrestling isn't gay.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

hell yeah, i approve of david otunga's message!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, this dude has to give him a back wash! :lmao :lmao :lmao
Otunga with ALL that talent! :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Otunga trying out a comedian gimmick?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Did anyone else notice the strategically placed SmackDown vs Raw 2011 duffel bag in the background?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

5 Moves of Doom vs 0 Moves At All.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

You tell 'em Dave!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That promo literally made me laugh.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scrub ma back Cena.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay. Wade. My man. I am a big fan of yours and all, but that.. that was edging over the line. You are getting a little creepy, guy.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, that Stand Up for the WWE bullshit made me wanna puke.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Line of the Night:
"I've got more talent than anybody in Nexus"- David Otunga


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> yeah this is way more immature than the survivor series match with jerry the king vs doink with all the midgits, you guys are right. this is totally stupid.
> /sarcasm





Instant Karma said:


> Do not even have to go that far back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except no one said either of these segments/matches were good. In fact, most people refer to them as horrible and stupid. Like most of Peewee's segment(some was okay, but it drew on too long).


WCWnWo4Life said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT? PEE WEE > GAYCOOL


A gay-looking sexual predator who is not funny and just annoying>a hot girl and a semi-talented Diva?? HELL NO!!! Such blasphemy should be punished even if you're joking or being sarcastic, you went too far.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS IS RAW!

THIS IS TEH GHEY!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FFS can we get the election over with so we can put an end to this shit? fpalm

And :lmao Otunga MIGHT be better than McGillicutty and that's it.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> pahahahaha otunga you know you lie


Its his character dude I thought it was funny and cute ^_^ Otunga just became my second favorite member of Nexus.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol am going to agree wades going over the line gross man!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Well, Jewel's cleavage is top-fucking-notch.


you should see her ass, i had front row seats at a concert and she wore a short skirt...best.concert.EVAR.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i like otunga, guys got a badass attitude, you can tell he believes hes the shit. thats a good thing.

scrub my back?
...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> or we hated Doink as well. i dont watch RAW for comedy, or an Academy Award winning storyline....i watch for wrestling


Stop watching WWE, then. Good wrestling hasn't been this show's top priority since the mid 90s.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> "And then you can scrub my back."
> 
> That. Was. Gay.


Yeah, it was even gayer than you comment about peewee herman>>>>>laycool.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Otunga: "I have more talent then anyone is nexus"

Falser words have never been spoken


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

David Otunga - funniest WWE superstar in history.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> you should see her ass, i had front row seats at a concert and she wore a short skirt...best.concert.EVAR.


So you watch wrestling for good wrestling and go to concerts to see tits and ass. Nice double standard you just set yourself up for, bro.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> you should see her ass, i had front row seats at a concert and she wore a short skirt...best.concert.EVAR.


but i bet you had bad neckache after


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> you should see her ass, i had front row seats at a concert and she wore a short skirt...best.concert.EVAR.


...regardless of how nice the view might have been, why were you sitting front row at Jewel concert to begin with?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jchumphrey72 said:


> iron sheik would top him...now that would be a show to watch..lol


I think you're more likely to get Barney the Dinosaur


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh snap. Otunga you're oscar worthy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

jfs1408 said:


> Line of the Night:
> "I've got more talent than anybody in Nexus"- David Otunga


I gotta go with "Don't play games with me, Herman."


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> Otunga: "I have more talent then anyone is nexus"
> 
> Falser words have never been spoken


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

this is a great promo


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> So you watch wrestling for good wrestling and go to concerts to see tits and ass. Nice double standard you just set yourself up for, bro.


How is that a double standard?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That is the best movie trailer ever. I'll watch that in theaters!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

David otunga would make a great politiction all that bullshitting!!!


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> Otunga: "I have more talent then anyone is nexus"
> 
> Falser words have never been spoken


Its part of the character dude, your acting like he actually said those words, Gabriel is the most talented of the bunch and all of them know it (none of the others except Slater did a high flying move I can recall)


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This theme makes me cringe every time.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope to fuck Goldust has a golden tux for his wedding.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So, what does Goldust look like without all that paint??


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

DiBiase = gayest entrance music ever.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Stop watching WWE, then. Good wrestling hasn't been this show's top priority since the mid 90s.


so you watch WWE just for the comedy? that's sad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ted DiBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

It's funny to me how people complain for "Stand Up For WWE" or the "PG Era" or anything else. It's obviously not going anywhere, so look for wrestling elsewhere. I don't mind it too much, I understand nothing will be like the Attitude Era anymore. Maybe when Vince isn't the chairman anymore we'll go back to the TV-14 product where story-lines could be pushed to the limits and instead of the WWE trying to find sponsors they'll get more fans and the sponsors will come knocking on their door. 

So in the meantime, quit acting like the shit we're getting is shocking. Who cares at this point.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ted "stuck in neutral" Dibiase.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

this....autotune.....ug


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG how will this green card scam affect Linda's campaign! Oh DiBiase and your Kanye wannabe intro.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I EEFFFFFFING HATE THIS TERRIBLE RIDICULOUS SONG!
Hurry up get out here, Goldy!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> "And then you can scrub my back."
> 
> That. Was. Gay.


LOL TaHT WUZ GHEYZ??!!1!

I remember when I called everything gay, too.

Then I realized it didn't make me seem any more manly, nor did it even matter.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man teds music couldnt be more horrible.
i wouldnt walk out to that crap.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Who would've thought goldust marries a WOMAN...or at least when you think about the beginning of his wwe career.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Stop watching WWE, then. Good wrestling hasn't been this show's top priority since the mid 90s.


im holding out hope. i really am. maybe sometime this decade things will turn around and we can get back to those glory days of the Attitude era.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maryse's cleavege>>>>>>>>> Jewls cleavege

DANIEL F'N BRYAN!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh great.

Here we go.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I have to visit Lithuania soon. It's just far enough north in Eastern Europe to avoid the torture gangs lololololol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bryan's music makes me mark out and lol at the same time


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

DiBiase vs Bryan! If anything happens other than a Bryan win, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

No reaction to daniel bryan again


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

Its amazing how silent Dibiase's entrance is..he sucks so badly


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan losing this..


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

well i don't blame dragon....because hot damn look at maryse


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Time to job Teddy. Pervy Bryan ftw.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Danielson is a peeping tom.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

EPIC MARYSE BOOBAGE!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Ted DiBiase vs. Daniel Bryan feud ? I'm in heaven. Finally their using DiBiase RIGHT !


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> How is that a double standard?


The prime objective of going to concerts is to hear good music or music that you enjoy.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Daniel needs new music


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This could be decent.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The look Maryse gave Cole :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Wade's TRUE intentions revealed. He wants Cena's hole.


It's the bigger picture.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> The prime objective of going to concerts is to hear good music or music that you enjoy.


It's still not a double standard.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Great, time for Bryan to go over yet another bright young superstar.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

It's illegal to marry someone just so they can gain citizenship. Usually the government can't prove it, so if you get your stories straight, it goes unnoticed. But when your employer regularly airs promos that have you mentioning it? Seems like they might be able to prove it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel Bryan chants!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole is on something tonight.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole just owned the entire crowd.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

daniel bryan chants love it


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

People wanna say Bryan isn't over?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> It's the bigger picture.


And if it's not, he'll make it bigger!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree with Cole. :d


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow the crowd has cheered for Bryan... SUCCESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I fucking love Cole at the moment lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Some nice Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

"IS SO BORING"


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

daniel bryan gets more chants than anyone.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

bryan the most over man tonight


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO @ Cole

'Dannniiieellll Bryaaannnn...is sooo borrinnnggg.'

Michael Cole in this match is the best thing all night.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

what happened to miz vs rey?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RKO1988 said:


> Yeah, it was even gayer than you comment about peewee herman>>>>>laycool.


Let's clarify.

For those of you who like Laycool for the eye candy...keep up the good work.

For those of you who like Laycool for the angle and the "wrestling" (leaves a bad taste in my mouth)....I got nothing. It's beyond stupid.

BRYAN F'N DANIELSON


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao
Daniel Bryan!......is so boring. Cole is seriously funny.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maryse needs to "cheat" on Ted.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Maryae is friggin hot ... anyone who thins otherwise isn't human


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic voice crack by Cole.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is terrible. He gets no reaction. Listen to that dead crowd. It is absolutely dead.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Super Dragon!! Wait


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Great, time for Bryan to go over yet another bright young superstar *That he is superior to in every conceivable way*


Fixed for you


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> No reaction to daniel bryan again


Massive Daniel Bryan chant that even the announcers had to acknowledge? How's that crow taste?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king calling out someone for robbing cradles!!!??? now ive heard everything


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

vanderhevel said:


> daniel bryan gets more chants than anyone.


No he doesn't.

Even the biggest DB cock rider can't even claim that.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Cole is on something tonight.


Major drugs


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Daniel Bryan is terrible. He gets no reaction. Listen to that dead crowd. It is absolutely dead.


Did you not just hear all the chants?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DiBiase seems almost incapable of getting a reaction. It's quite amazing, actually.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quick someone give him a tie


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ted! yay!! Where's Goldust?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just me or was DiBiase's head just unnecessarily close to Bryan's ass?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Daniel Bryans offense consists of four things: kicks, chops, running clothesline to seated opponent and crossface.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Let's clarify.
> 
> For those of you who like Laycool for the eye candy...keep up the good work.
> 
> ...


I like LayCool for everything.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice spinebuster.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Did you not just hear all the chants?


His volume is out!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ted went nose first in Bryan's browneye


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Cole is on something tonight.


Maybe King should take it, too, and maybe then he'll be entertaining.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol @ the blind haters saying Daniel gets no reaction

listen to the chants fuckheads


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> Even the biggest DB cock rider can't even claim that.


you will be surprise from half of the people on this forum says.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like I'm watching a different show than everyone else on here...


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bryan is the man


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL Bryan's butt wuz in Tedd's fayce.

LUL GHEY.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Daniel bryan win again love it no reaction though


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Dibiase jobbing like he should.

Daniel Bryan dominating like he should.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

listen to all those cheers on that tap out, such a dead crowd :/


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

YES BRYAN!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really dont understand the DB hate...kid has huge talent, there is no way to deny it. sure he may not be the most charismatic person to ever grace a WWE ring, but he's a great performer.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Did you not just hear all the chants?


actually i think he was being sarcastic



another one bites the dust
Dun dun dun
another one bites the dust
another one bites the dust!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Roid rage.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Silence for the charismaless, skinny midget winning. 8*D


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i thought Dibiase's head was gonna dissapear inside Bryans ass it was so close.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Daniel Bryans offense consists of four things: kicks, chops, running clothesline to seated opponent and crossface.


THE FOUR MOVES OF DOOM


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SHUT UP


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

decent little match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did Maryse gain weight or did she get fillers in her face?

She looks way better.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ cenas smile


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice little win for DB.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Maryse use me for rebound sex!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Did you not just hear all the chants?


Sarcasm, my friend. Sarcasm.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Is it just me or was DiBiase's head just unnecessarily close to Bryan's ass?


I notcied that too


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ted the woman beater


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Danielson owns again!

ok I thought Ted got the Dollar belt back from Goldust? What happened?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao @ debiase


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

R-Truth and Otunga in the main event. WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DiBiase feuding with Goldust and getting mired to midcard matches and NXT. Pretty much right where he should be.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys. You are missing the bigger picture, David Otunga said he was most talented out of the Nexus. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Smack her Teddy, she'll speak when shes spoken to :side:.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Daniel Bryan gets the win.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Haturz gunna hate


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ontunga is the most talented.


----------



## Orton_Legacy (Jan 20, 2009)

Daniel Bryan probably has some of the best wrestling talent right now in the WWE. He uses moves that just nobody uses anymore and it's refreshing to see.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

did anyone ever think that we would be saying Ted was better off as a member of Legacy than on his own? i sure as fuck didnt but the truth hurts.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Daniel Bryans offense consists of four things: kicks, chops, running clothesline to seated opponent and crossface.


I've noticed that in some matches. 
But matches on ppvs are much different. 
I'm guessing that's the "WWE style" that he said he never wanted to do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> Even the biggest DB cock rider can't even claim that.


He is the most over midcarder though. Even a DB hater can't deny that.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Silence for the charismaless, skinny midget winning.


I heard loud Daniel Bryan chants at one point.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> Super Dragon!! Wait


SUPER DRAGON!!! DRAGON DRAGON!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Haturz gunna hate


And Then Will Get Their Fucking Heads Kicked In


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Daniel Bryan Danielson continues to be the best thing in WWE night in and night out.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Joel said:


> He is the most over midcarder though. Even a DB hater can't deny that.


Not denying his over-ness but to claim he gets the biggest reaction is utter shit.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Quick threadjack for anyone that might be interested... the Giants just won the World Series, and are celebrating in Arlington.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's New York.Of course Danielson was very over.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Silence for the charismaless, skinny midget winning.


Yeah, well we all know how big, roided up dudes turn you on.

Size Queen.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> And Then Will Get Their Fucking Heads Kicked In


 I've given out too much rep today...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

r truth was otungas pro on NXT. interesting little touch.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Seeing R-Truth main eventing with the WWE Champion on RAW while MVP is on superstars just sickens me....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Giants won the World Series.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Brian motherfucking Wilson ends it. He is the fucking man.

Oh yeah, wrestling.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

hi !!!!! qwe


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I've noticed that in some matches.
> But matches on ppvs are much different.
> I'm guessing that's the "WWE style" that he said he never wanted to do.


If people can't see that his move set has been toned down dramatically, they're complete and utter morons.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, well we all know how big, roided up dudes turn you on.
> 
> Size Queen.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Everybody in the WWE does the same moves every match, even in PPVS. The only difference is that PPV matches (for the most part) are longer.

I remember when I used to hate on Daniel Bryan/Cena/<insert random name here> when it was cool.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Bapetacular said:


> yo i hate black .....s like david otunga and r truth
> 
> 
> nikkahs ok


I C WHUT U DID THAR


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> Seeing R-Truth main eventing with the WWE Champion on RAW while MVP is on superstars just sickens me....


They'd better come down to Orton's theme, I don't think I can handle get crunk after tonight.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Giants won the World Series.


i had to think for a second...i forget the giants are a baseball team as well...oh, there ya go laycool fans...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Bapetacular said:


> *yo i hate black .....s* like david otunga and r truth
> 
> 
> *nikkahs *ok


 Racist Alert


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

thats actually a decent reason to watch smackdown


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YEA LAYCOOL!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

REAL TALK!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Layla's too overdressed.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The ear rapeage begins.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

4 lovely thighs right there.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Laycool's stupidity is amusing.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That definitely wasn't close to silence when Bryan won. People definitely cheered the tap out. You can argue that it wasn't a huge reaction, but saying it was silence just makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is Layla in full length pants?? I'm very confused by this. Haha.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

god i hope lita comes out and kicks the crap out of these 2


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

R-Truth should start wearing a safari hat and running around with a bug catching net.

This gimmick FTW.

...

...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> They'd better come down to Orton's theme, I don't think I can handle get crunk after tonight.


LOL so true..


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So who's going to get buried by Laycool tonight??


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

these two are so cute


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Layla is Bra-Less


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Layla's too overdressed.


Always is.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish they would split up Laycool. Why do they have 2 belts are they a tag team or something?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Southern hick alert


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

McCool's shorts look painted on. Whew.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Layla's too overdressed.


if she's wearing anything at all she is overdressed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

These bitches are stupid


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Joel said:


> He is the most over midcarder though. Even a DB hater can't deny that.


You should get the trend here. The most marked wrestlers are HATED on here. You love a wrestler here and 10-15 haters just bitch and gripe that people love that wrestler. You see a lot of Zack Ryder marks on here but just as soon as he becomes a fan favorite (one can only hope) those same marks will turn around and they'll get on here and shit on him.

At this point we should just stop appeasing them.

Fuck it's Gaycool. Piss break.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

oh god these bitches just blab on without any purpose!! dam i hate you undertaker just for this 1 reason!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

God Layla is soooooooooooooooooooooo hot


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

dead crowd...but flawless cameltoe...lol


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

The Divas killed the crowd.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Rumble is 2 months away wtf time flew by fast.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Layla's ass :yum:


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

bathroom break


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Getting texts from Taylor Swift? awesome!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i love the rumble


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was a nice little move.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This is my reaction everytime Lay-Cool starts talking.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

god natalya is awesome in the ring


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

damn great move from Natalya


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

did michelle mccool steal sheamus's gear?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hopefully Natlaya does the "scissor submission" again tonight!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Would mark after the match if Lita's theme played and she came out.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Usually not a big Michelle lover , but she's pretty bangN tonight


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

McCool corpsing? SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Orton_Legacy (Jan 20, 2009)

<3 natalya and michelle, <3 laylas ass and chest and thats about it


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I love the LAAAAAAAYLAAAAA chants


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol at the dude obnoxiously repeating LAAAYYYYLAAAA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Layla giving shit to the crowd :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Lol at the dude obnoxiously repeating LAAAYYYYLAAAA


Solo chants are so much better than group chants.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What are they saying??


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i think someone in the crowd knows they are getting picked up by the mics pretty well lol


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember when Divas were wrestlers and they were competent ... Lita, save this shit for one night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Handicap and "special" jokes...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's True said:


> Southern hick alert


If Michelle's a hick then I want 3 of em!

1 to cook, 1 to clean and the other, well Snoo Snoo!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

finalnight said:


> did michelle mccool steal sheamus's gear?


"It's a shameful thing...she stole his gear.."


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why cant all the diva's have the ring skills of Natty and McCool?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You need to leave out the smart and powerful comment out, Cole.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I see butt crack.


----------



## Orton_Legacy (Jan 20, 2009)

niiceee layla just had a crack slip


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Layla's crack! yummy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I saw Layla's crack.

Yeah, I did.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That's the third black person that has said the word friend tonight. And the Laycool split up begins with that kick.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

its about time she won!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I SAW LAYLA'S ASSCRACK!

MARKED. CANNOT BE UNSEEN!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao at Layla crying.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

we actually had an ok divas match on raw.....hell really has frozen over with otunga and truth in the main event tonight


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Best divas match is a long time.

LMAO @ Layla


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey, that guy was relevant one time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

"Two major flaws to LayCool" and the camera zooms in on Natalya's breats or was I the only one to notice that?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Freddie Prince Junior is now a doctor?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL Wtf Vince?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the fuck?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

VKM sighting


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Freddy Prince Junior is McMahon's doctor?


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow did King descirbe the Diva Champs as "poor things" WTF


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah sod off Laycool


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I AM SOOOOO CONFUSED!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off Vince.
Can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Freeeedddyyyy Prince Jr. What a babe


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vince i marked hard


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh Jesus, a Vince McMahon in a coma storyline lol.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That was the best segment in history.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Eh? :S


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Um... huh?

Bedpan McMahon part 2?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you fucking serious? Vince and Freddie on TV? Tragic.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not gonna lie ... Vince in a coma segment was funny.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What was that all about?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Vince in a coma? WTF.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What?!!:lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr. McMahon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WTF was that?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Umm....?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vince in a coma!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

When all else fails put somebody in a coma


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pg was all in vinces Head.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

uuhhh...what the fuck was that?

That's like the most random moment in wrestling history.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Vince was in a coma?

Ok whatever you say WWE


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

holy shit Vince is in a coma


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What in the everloving fuck was that???


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

VINCE! Marked out.

Too bad he'll return only to give a stand up for WWE speech


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait, what? That seems like something that would have been mentioned.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

DA FUCK? :lmao

Vince just made a stand up for WWE video the other day. In a coma since NeXus put him out MY ASS. 

And lmfao at "you're gonna miss the elction."


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wtf was that.


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

The hell was that about?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Vince was in a coma, yet he was in Stand up for WWE


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh Jesus, a Vince McMahon in a coma storyline lol.


The GM is his wife. She's trying to take over the WWE and the government from within.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

VINNY MAC!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Freddie Prince Jr and VKM? Super unexpected right there.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's just randomly in a coma? :lmao

Maybe this will pave the way for another Bedpan McMahon.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE doesn't even pretend to respect kayfabe anymore. Vince is on WWE.com begging people to stand up for WWE and then he's been in a coma for months.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What, did Stone Cold beat Vinnie to coma with a bedpan?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> Pg was all in vinces Head.


Now that would be a storyline!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

When Nexus nock you the fuck out, you get KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT for months on end.. unless you're Cena.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Vince is in a coma guys, I feel sorry for Linda, we should all vote for her!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What...the...hell....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no. Is he gonna MIRACULOUSLY RISE FROM THE COMA TO STAND UP FOR WWE?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh Jesus, a Vince McMahon in a coma storyline lol.


Only Linda winning will wake him up. But if she loses...
Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Hardly shocking vince was nearly killed by nexus!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really love that the bizarre sighting of Freddie Prinze Jr as a doctor was immediately and entirely overshadowed by Vinnie Mac in a coma. God damn it, I love Raw.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe someone tried to kill him in his limo again


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That is so random.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That Red Dead Expansion pack is actually scary as fuck. The zombies scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Vince to wake up from his coma with his eyes shot open and give us an important message *"STAND UP FOR WWE!!!!"*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pee Wee should whisper "ring" into McMahon's ear to wake him from the coma.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok who hired Vince Russo back to the wwe...i see a stupid story in the pipeline..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What the fucking hell was that? I'm legit :lmao at the randomness.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I like how the WWE bends the rules whenever they see fit. The ref blatantly sees Layla hitting michelle, a DQ and lets the match continue.... Biased much

He is just jelly of laycool

CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wait. So Freddie Prinze, Jr. is Vince McMahon's doctor. We saw a pretty decent divas match on Raw with some well executed moves and a nice finish. Daniel Bryan chants. An epic PeeWee Herman/Miz/Riley segment. A cameo by Lita. Unintentionally hilarious R-Truth segments in which he insists on being "friends" with everyone. Barrett asking Cena to scrub his back. Otunga insisting he has the most talent on the Raw roster. And a main event featuring David Otunga and R-Truth. 

There's no way all this is happening. I'm going to wake up soon and realize this was all some acid-induced dream.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Pg was all in vinces Head.


That would be the final episode of RAW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If Linda loses, Vince wakes and says:

TV-14!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fire at Heart said:


> Hardly shocking vince was nearly killed by nexus!


How,pm me


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

this weeks raw just doesn`t make sense at all


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

With the way some of you guys react over seeing a buttcrack, I can only assume that your Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issues now consist of five to six really thick pages.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

i knew it was about politics!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH YES A LINDA REFERENCE


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh dear god. Don't bring Lindas campaign into it at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh come on.................


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cheapppppppp


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

....the last time we saw vince...didn't he get his ass kicked?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HAHA EPIC


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol ok THAT was funny


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, this is still going on???
I thought it would just be that one little thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I..have no words.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

O God, why are you doing this to me, Vince?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

ARE THEY REALLY GONNA TOSS THE ELECTION IN ARE FACE LIKE THIS?!?!?!?!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL WTF..


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh fuck. LOL


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LMAO FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FIFTY MILLION DOLLARS????


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you serious? Tragic.... fucking Tragic..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Marked for the "SHUT UP!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wooooooo vince


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shut up!!!! And stand up for WWE.

LOL, Vince with a Linda McMahon shirt on


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:lmao this is awesome


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Way to plug Linda.....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh god...fpalm


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is just retarded and desperate.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Now that is ...fuckin funny...best segment ever !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahaha Vinny Mac.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW REALLY... This makes me want to vote for the other guy if I was in Connecticut lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!
HOLY SHIT!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

LMAO @ VINCE!!!!!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha - i hate politics


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am legit LOLing lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL WHAT A SEGMENT

Freddie Jnr ftw.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Alryt, this is stupid and ridiculous and horrible and pathetic now.


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

This is pretty funny


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SAVE.US.VINCE.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ba-zing!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

so it's official prinze jr is with creative


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

i love this


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Vince hates him too!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I kind of like this. 
Hopefully Vince comes back and takes some control. 
DB mention by Vince!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL great segment


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmfaooooooooo


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD DANIEL BRYAN KILLED MR. MCMAHON!!!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

[email protected] Theasshole chant


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan/McMahon feud?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> Alryt, this is stupid and ridiculous and horrible and pathetic now.


grow a sense of humor


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

DID HE JUST SHIT HIM SELF? HAHAHAA


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VINCE FOR PREZ!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

vince is a legend


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?!?!?*


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL I MISSED VINCE ON TV!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This doesn't seem legal.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

pres vince


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

No Vince you can't beat Obama sorry...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

O.M.G. Tragic. I can't. I quit this bitch.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay I giggled.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't they realize that this is just embarrassing Linda even more?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

steph looks 50.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Trip HHH?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Triple H!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Are they serious?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Raw is confusing as shit right now


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

triple h lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

TRIPPPPPSSSS !!!!


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

This is getting stupid.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol what the fuck was that


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Best segment ever! OMG i love this.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

no words


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Steph & HHH!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hate to burst your bubble Vince.

"They buried the Undertaker." So true.

"The next your going to tell me is Bryan Danielson is the US champ." Vince is shitting in excitement now.

This just gets more weird. Stephanie?.....TRIPLE H?!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA! GOLD! PURE FUCKING GOLD!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT

WHAT IN THE BLUE FUCK IS GOING ON RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF I'm so confused.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I wanted to see Trips.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HHH WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

What the hell were cameras doing in their bedroom, were they filming a porno?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

THE GAME


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao that was great.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

STEPHANIE!!!!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Pretty sure he's braindead.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

the fck


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Are they allowed to do that? :S


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Steph lookin fine as always.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty sure he's brain dead. :lmao

Too bad this is only happening cause of the election.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hunter huh? I guess he doesn't care about Sheamus, huh?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wait...wjha? kayafabe alive n well


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol at her husband being anonymous but voiced by the Game


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao now that was kinda like an Attitude Era style segment.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

they sure went all out to make sure everyone in the wwe universe knows about this election


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Now THAT was fucking funny.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LET'S GO ISLANDERS! I'm really glad I didn't buy tickets to this one.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Raw just went david lynch-esque haha, THE GAME!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

that segment owned


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

THAT WAS AWESOME OMG


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

That was the most random thing ever :lmao

But awesome


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Grade A WWE Grade A


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> What the hell were cameras doing in their bedroom, were they filming a porno?


Don't you sleep with a film crew?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

perro said:


> grow a sense of humor


I liked it, but I hated everything after the commercial.

If I think something is shitty I'm going to say it's shitty.

It's an opinion.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww kid in Cena gear looked sooooooo cute ^_^


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

So im i watching WWE or TNA because there too much random shit tonight.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was absolutely awful!!! 

Did the WWE hire Vince Russo tonight???


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah it was a dream! Steph and Trips too!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FUCKING BEST SHIT EVER!!!!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think that segment made up for the Pewee Herman bullshit.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I didn't notice the break in kayfabe. IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So they're back to acknowledging that Triple H and Steph are married again?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Why can't we have more segments like that or something.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL @ the "shit on Blumenthal/Blumenthal is shit" reference.

WWE is definitely not a podium for Linda's politics. The commercials, political signs taped on Vince's body, etc... those happen all the time.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Get ready, cause it's time to get CRUNK


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

I honestly can't believe I just watched that...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That segment was pretty funny. I admit that. Lol at hearing Triple H's voice.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

seriously people defended that segment would have to be legit retarded


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is one of the greatest Raws I have seen in a long time, and I like most Raws. Peewee needs to host every week and keep the insanity coming.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, so WWE do actually know how to be funny...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Stephs still hot!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol i am still laughing


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I can see where this is going

vince comes back cant taken nexus apart calls shane mc to help him he cant do it HHH comes into the picture 


Hey a guy can dream right?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

HHH is the GM...running the company his way because he got Nexus to put Vince in a coma.

Vince comes back to take his company back....

Everything in the WWE is about to get extremely interesting.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

can anyone sum up what just happened


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

That was a 1998-esque promo

I like


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SO LEGIT :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pretty sure he's brain-dead :lmao


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Bomberman said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww kid in Cena gear looked sooooooo cute ^_^


You are a girl aren't you?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome segment. LOL.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I could bitch all night about the political side of that...but there's no stopping the fact that it was pretty damn funny.

"I'm pretty sure he's braindead." :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Steph was still hot despite being filmed waking up.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :lmao now that was kinda like an Attitude Era style segment.


THIS.

Vince Segment>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pee Wee Guest Host


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Fire at Heart said:


> Hardly shocking vince was nearly killed by nexus!


yeah, i guess everyone forgot that...


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

That was the most awesome thing in a while in WWE, I couldn't stop laughing, still can't. Funny stuff.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Mankind should have visited Vince when he woked up and brought Socko and Yurple


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

lol at triple h giving a fuck all about sheamus the fail heel. can't believe wwe wasted 2 world title reigns on him. You'd have a better gamble with miz.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

For a second there i thought Vince was having the rebirth of The Attitude Era.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yeah pretty sure he's brain dead!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I find it even funnier now that I know they're actually going to keep going with the coma storyline.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Pure gold.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wait, I have a brilliant idea.

Stephanie was GM and created the PG era, then vince wakes up and creates attitude era 2.0 after he sees the buyrates, bad crowds, and empty arenas.

BOOK IT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well the Vince part was kind of funny (much better than the shit guest host segment), but it's just another way to try and give Linda momentum. I'm not really into politics, but what are her actual chances of winning anyway?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did no one take from that that HHH is the GM and Vince is going to reek havoc in the next few months?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Wait, I have a brilliant idea.
> 
> Stephanie was GM and created the PG era, then vince wakes up and creates attitude era 2.0 after he sees the buyrates, bad crowds, and empty arenas.
> 
> BOOK IT.


This.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> HHH is the GM...running the company his way because he got Nexus to put Vince in a coma.
> 
> Vince comes back to take his company back....
> 
> Everything in the WWE is about to get extremely interesting.


I would agree. And actually be very excited and would love the idea. 
But I'm sure that segment had NOTHING to do with advancing any storylines. Which really sucks.
Just for the election.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you wanted to take Linda as a serious politician...Lawd...I can't.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Knucklehead out on DVD already...


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

That was the funniest segment I have watched on WWE in years.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

So Vince now openly acknowledges the product sucks on his own show. God wwe fans are suckers......luckily I only caught while the Bulls game just finished, now I shall get back to MNF.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

dawgs101 said:


> I liked it, but I hated everything after the commercial.
> 
> If I think something is shitty I'm going to say it's shitty.
> 
> It's an opinion.


Saying that your opinion is shitty is an opinion as well.


----------



## Orton_Legacy (Jan 20, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> Wait, I have a brilliant idea.
> 
> Stephanie was GM and created the PG era, then vince wakes up and creates attitude era 2.0 after he sees the buyrates, bad crowds, and empty arenas.
> 
> BOOK IT.


i HOPE to GOD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, that was the high point of the night. Kind of enjoyed for what it was. They probably figured that Linda doesn't really have a chance anyways so they said fuck it, and did this segment.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Otunga gonna get carried!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im prepared for at least two dozen threads tomorrow asking about the previous segment.


and NEXUS still has the best theme in WWE.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

god i hate this song


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He had a Blumenthal towel covering his ass. :lmao

That was just all kinds of amazing.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

NO DAMMIT.


----------



## Bomberman (Oct 5, 2010)

Otunga should help Orton


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

after that segment, this raw gets 10/10 from me


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Good God the crowd is completely dead for Truth. :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

*edit* lol he has to resort to Wassup to get the crowd giving a shit.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It's time to get crunk bitches!


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

It was a metaphor. But for what?

Vince still in coma = ?

No end of PG rating?

Youth movement still going strong?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

No ... it's not time to get crunk


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Time to get buck , i dont know why oh wait.......


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Otunga to pin Orton, clean.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

THANK GOD NO CROWD REACTION AT ALL FOR TRUTH


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

He had to add what's up to it to attempt to get any pop? lollllllllllllll


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

He's added What's Up to the theme? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SHUT UP!!!
Cole knows Wayne is getting out. 
It's not a good thing for hip hop, Cole.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

oh fuck no


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha, just throwing in desperate What's Ups into this crap. R-Truth, you monstrous bore.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Honestly, I was expecting Stone Cold to come out swinging a bedpan during Vince's segment.
Either way, that was funny as hell.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish the segments that actually seem funny/decently written weren't save for shit like that.

But Vinnie Mac is for the win, and The Game has always been a funny guy. Can't wait till he gets back.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

r-truth obviosuly misses saying "whats up" cuz the crowd don't give a shit about this song


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

knuckle up yall


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO at cole and lawler talking over k kwikk's entrance


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

haha they had to incorporate Whats Up into the new song to try and get people to care again.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

It must be like R-Truths birthday present or something ...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

dR1 said:


> So Vince now openly acknowledges the product sucks on his own show. God wwe fans are suckers......luckily I only caught while the Bulls game just finished, now I shall get back to MNF.


fpalm


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Are these actually words?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

R-Truth Latina hooker isn't with him tonight.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought Nexus would have jumped R-Truth, he'll be a huge threat to Barrett and Otunga


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dead crowd for Truth hahahahaha


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LOL .... quote from my friend on AIM ....

"Lawler saying I wanna get Krunk made a small part of my soul die"


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

hahahah lil wayne reference epic win


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr.King said:


> Knucklehead out on DVD already...


:lmao 

At Walmart


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Orton looks pissed.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Time to get Buck ya'll and the crowd doesn't care.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> Saying that your opinion is shitty is an opinion as well.


You can fuck off. THat has zero opinion in it.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

truth has killed the crowd ortons gonna murder him!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Barrett wins by DQ when Orton takes out Cena, making him unable to be guest ref as SS...but allowing Cena to stay employed as Barrett won the match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> If you wanted to take Linda as a serious politician...Lawd...I can't.


Blumenthal's lead is actually only 9% headed into tomorrow. She had a really good late surge. It's going to be close.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...is this where otunga gets kicked out of nexus??


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hardly any reaction to Cena and Orton. I know where the WWE should avoid going to in the future...


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

selfmademob said:


> R-Truth Latina hooker isn't with him tonight.



She's with Mark Henry tonight.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nobody told Vince that RTruths theme isn't Whats Up anymore?!!! He would of went back into his coma if he found out that instant classic isn't poorly sang on a nightly basis.


----------



## kickhisheadin (Nov 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks R-Truth is going to turn hell?

(My first post is about R-Truth..ugh)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So the sensible thing would be to say Otunga will cost barrett the match to elevate the friction in their storyline, sadly though we will probably get Otunga tripping over the rope on the way in to the match, land on top of Orton, rip his shoulder and knock him unconcious to get the clean win.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> You are a girl aren't you?


Who cares.

You're a shoddy looking ninja with white hair, right?


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr.King said:


> Orton looks pissed.


Tagging with R-truth...yep thats why..lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Otunga is going to botch and Orton will give him the RKO and shout out: STUPID!! STUPID!! STUPID!!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Lol at her husband being anonymous but voiced by the Game


LMAO I can't stop laughing at this comment


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why would Cole just ask what Kings gut feeling is when he just said Otunga has a bunch of talent?...did I just see Otunga botch a kick?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Hardly any reaction to Cena and Orton. I know where the WWE should avoid going to in the future...


you cant judge based on the crowd tonight, they have been dead for everything save for a small group of fans.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

randy orton chants love it


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Otunga's tights look like one of those skater shirts they sell at Target.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Wait so vince gets a run down of his companys affairs on live telly and almost falls into a coma? Winds of change?

Also am I missing something? Why is vince in a coma? Didnt we see him not too long ago announcing the anon GM (Post mania) Or is he still in a coma from ma....How did he end up in the coma in the first place? Maybe tis too early for me but I cannot recall for the life of me how he ended up in it and how FPJ came to get a medical degree lol
Refresh please?


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Otunga is going to botch and Orton will give him the RKO and shout out: STUPID!! STUPID!! STUPID!!


Hopefully he injures Orton and gets fired.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

why does orton keep gesturing?


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> fpalm


Yep that was my reaction to watching that too.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena was bent over like something was up his ass.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena is the loudest Ref ever


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Blumenthal's lead is actually only 9% headed into tomorrow. She had a really good late surge. It's going to be close.


Ahhhh....no one cares.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

kickhisheadin said:


> Am I the only one who thinks R-Truth is going to turn hell?
> 
> (My first post is about R-Truth..ugh)


Hopefully Randy goes heel, but a heel Truth might be interesting.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I HAVE TILL FIVE! 8*D


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol I guess Randy doesn't like to play grab ass.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

what's with the shitty camera work


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Is Otunga crying?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

STUPID Otunga STUPID STUPID STUPID.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"R-Truth, one of John Cena's best friends in the entire WWE"
Why are they pushing that SO hard. Hahahahha.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

If Wade Barrett matches were written out like a script, the only words to follow his name would be punch, stomp, and Wasteland.

This dude has sum RAW SKILLZ.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm surprised Otunga is even Barret's tag partner.

Harris and McG are fresh, and Otunga sucks worse. Plus, storyline wise, Otunga is turning on Nexus.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DA HEADLOCK!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone thinks Otunga is gonna be put on the shelf tonight?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Otunga.....has been tolerable?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

dR1 said:


> Yep that was my reaction to watching that too.


You sticking around? Thought you were off back to MNF?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

BallinGid said:


> hahahah lil wayne reference epic win


When and were?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I have feeling Otunga's gonna end up being the champ one day.. I hope I'm terribly mistaken.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ahhhh....no one cares.


Someone asked what her chances of winning were so obviously someone does.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so is Skip EVER going to rejoin Nexus? or did a poorly timed broken ankle end his WWE career?

and WTF happened to Tarver?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> "R-Truth, one of John Cena's best friends in the entire WWE"
> Why are they pushing that SO hard. Hahahahha.


R-Truth clearly is so un-over their only hope is to keep reiterating that Cena likes him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Truth: WHAT'S UP!?
Crowd:..........


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I really like the Wade potential, but give the dude at least a year or two in the midcards to hone his skills. He's just so... green.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mule kick? More like a Monkey kick, Cole.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

R-Truth is fucking hilarious. He has screamed "what's up" three times in the last 30 seconds to try getting a reaction...he's on auto pilot.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker watching the main event in person. Hope he is giving his all in starting a Zookeeper chant.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

cena is a fucking clown lol


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I heard a few people call back to Truth.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Anyone thinks Otunga is gonna be put on the shelf tonight?


One can only hope.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Tag Dave back in ffs.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Truth: WHAT'S UP!?
> Crowd:..........


Yep ...

He needs the What Up song to get that reaction. Everyone is like, WTF, when he comes out now.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Tag Dave back in ffs.


I'm with ya all the way.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

No one hits a top rop elbow other than HBK and The Macho Madness!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr.King said:


> I heard a few people call back to Truth.


I think they were probably saying "Shut Up!" instead of "What's up".


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> I really like the Wade potential, but give the dude at least a year or two in the midcards to hone his skills. He's just so... green.


The fact he has C+ ring skills at best is outweighed by the fact he's an easy A on the mic. That's always recipe for a big push, like it or not.

Personally, I like it. Fuck Jeff Hardy, Barrett is the antichrist of wrestling.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> "R-Truth, one of John Cena's best friends in the entire WWE"
> Why are they pushing that SO hard. Hahahahha.


because he is behind nexus and trying to either get cena to quit or get fired.
Is raw back to front tonight? The arena looks like its been mirrors with everything the opposite side lol
Also Raw tonight is home to a bigger picture, Nexus's bigger picture will be raws crowd tonight, photographed from above and captioned with "Where's Wally?" That was the bigger picture all along. Nexus's biggest plan was a wheres wally game. (front row)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...putting on the ref shirt just makes you ref deaf/dumb/blind?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr.King said:


> I heard a few people call back to Truth.


Yeah, after he asked five times. 
I'd answer a phone call by the fifth time simply because I'd be so annoyed by that point. haha.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Where is this Raw taking place anyway


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

The way R-Truth is getting a reaction in this match, it makes you wish he'd just go back to TNA, he was over with the crowd, and he could at least go for the TV title. But it's kinda embarrassing how he gets no reaction. I think his theme music might be a partial cause of that.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> "R-Truth, one of John Cena's best friends in the entire WWE"
> Why are they pushing that SO hard. Hahahahha.


Shocking moment. John Cena will turn his back on his BEST FRIEND FOREVER! OH GOD THE HORROR


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

wheres the NAACP when you need em Truth? Their ganging up on a brotha!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Not a single mention of the history of R-Truth and Otunga

WWE hates blacks, certified jobber status


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The crowd really don't give a fuck tonight do they.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So...putting on the ref shirt just makes you ref deaf/dumb/blind?


wrestling rule number 1 since 1922


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the most life this crowd has had all match....Cena sucks chants.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> because he is behind nexus and trying to either get cena to quit or get fired.
> Is raw back to front tonight? The arena looks like its been mirrors with everything the opposite side lol
> Also Raw tonight is home to a bigger picture, Nexus's bigger picture will be raws crowd tonight, photographed from above and captioned with "Where's Wally?" That was the bigger picture all along. Nexus's biggest plan was a wheres wally game. (front row)


I doubt Truth is behind it, but I wouldn't be shocked if he went heel.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Truth and Otunga in the Raw main event.

There is no God.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

If Orton's a tweener/bad ass face he needs to RKO Cena there.

Poorly timed altercation between those two. That should happen at the end of a match, and it should end with an RKO to build tension.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The WWE locker room is starting to look like The Hills or OC.

I can't wait for the Jason Mraz-esque theme song, matched with the intro video of all the wrestlers, shirtless, walking along with the camera with cheesy smiles against the city skyline or on the beach. You know, the awkward smiles... culminating with the faces all in one group, rubbing each others heads and slapping high-fives.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

jfs1408 said:


> The way R-Truth is getting a reaction in this match, it makes you wish he'd just go back to TNA, he was over with the crowd, and he could at least go for the TV title. But it's kinda embarrassing how he gets no reaction. I think his theme music might be a partial cause of that.


Being in this match >>>>>>>>>> whatever he did in TNA.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena sucks chant!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

ORTON GOING PLAYGROUND!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Amazing that Orton is darker than Otunga.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ortunga to be knocked out by Michael Cole's laptop and disappear forever.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's time to get BUCK


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

..................:no:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

love randy orton in the crowd then


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Poor Otunga, he really does look like a lost puppy inside a wrestling ring.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha that was smart by Orton.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

R-Truth got the pin. He's moving up the card eh?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

So is John not washing his back anymore?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hahaha they cut truths song off.
Who cares you got the pin?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

El Pikkle said:


> The WWE locker room is starting to look like The Hills or OC.
> 
> I can't wait for the Jason Mraz-esque theme song, matched with the intro video of all the wrestlers, shirtless, walking along with the camera with cheesy smiles against the city skyline or on the beach. You know, the awkward smiles... culminating with the faces all in one group, rubbing each others heads and slapping high-fives.


Zack Ryder Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No matter what anyone says, this Raw was awesome. I loved it. Looking forward to Striker's comments.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They had to start playing Orton's music. :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

hahahaha at Truth's music being cut off by Randy's.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Heel Randy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Wade Barret


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

It looked like Orton waved WHATS UP? in Otungas face and then RKOed him HAhahaha


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Did he RKO Truth or did they just hate his music? :S


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cena and Truth going to go celebrate Truth's victory in the hotel room tonight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay tonight was bad, but in a good way. Haven't laughed at wrestling so much in a while. It had that NXT season 3 quality to it


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

. . . . totally thought this was the 3 hour episode.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lol @ everyone made at truth and otunga, arent you all the same people complaining about the same people being in every tv main event and how the midcarders are never used, but when they do any of the above everyone gets mad!? because if wwe doesnt then there is no point of having a ppv cause all the matches on ppv would be on free tv and wwe would die like wcw did with all its super main events every week


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Charmqn said:


> haha that was smart by Orton.


Randy was a brilliant heel. They need him to remain like this.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Dreadful episode of raw!!!!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Randy Orton: <"Deadly" stare> Yeah, I just beat your lackey -- a D-List actors boyfriend -- in a wrestling match. HOW DO YOU LIKE ME NOW?!

Sheamus, give me sum lemons!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

El Pikkle said:


> So is John not washing his back anymore?


Oh, he's doing it or he's fired. 
Don't worry, they'll have footage of it next week, so we know he for sure did it. 
If they don't then I'm assuming he's fired for not doing it. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Did he RKO Truth or did they just hate his music? :S


I think it was both


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> You sticking around? Thought you were off back to MNF?


Good to see you can read, don't know why you are asking questions that answer themselves though.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Vince stole this crappy show lol
am gonna go watch that segment again


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Randy Orton RKO'd Truth's song and played his in its stead.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> lol @ everyone made at truth and otunga, arent you all the same people complaining about the same people being in every tv main event and how the midcarders are never used, but when they do any of the above everyone gets mad!? because if wwe doesnt then there is no point of having a ppv cause all the matches on ppv would be on free tv and wwe would die like wcw did with all its super main events every week


was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> . . . . totally thought this was the 3 hour episode.


uk? just cus the clocks changed and we are an hour behind america for a few weeks. Raw 1 hour earlier, sweet


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Vince stole this crappy show lol
> am gonna go watch that segment again


this was worth the 2 hours of lame stories and a few wrestling matches


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This Raw was bad but the McMahons segment somewhat saved the show from being totally horrid.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> uk? just cus the clocks changed and we are an hour behind america for a few weeks. Raw 1 hour earlier, sweet


Thats class when will that end ?


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you think they had LITA on there just to fuck Matt Hardy up some more ???


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

If i remember last year its only about 2 or 3 weeks worth of 1am raws if im not mistaken. Better than nothing though


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> If i remember last year its only about 2 or 3 weeks worth of 1am raws if im not mistaken. Better than nothing though


I believe our clocks change this weekend. If not this one, definitely next.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I believe our clocks change this weekend. If not this one, definitely next.


yea it's this week


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, that RAW was so random, haha. Never seen anything quite like some of the stuff we got there. I get the feeling they were going for a Pee-Wee's Playhouse vibe. Awful show other than Bryan/DiBiase, Natalya/McCool and the story in the opening promo/main event, the guest host stuff harked back to the awful segments we got last year but it entertaining nonetheless. 

LMAO at that Vince segment. Still don't have a clue what the hell it was or why the hell it was there but it was funny, particularly HHH's voice being heard. Wonder if this will lead to anything. 

Oh and yeah, why did Maryse give her jewellery to Michael Cole during the Bryan/DiBiase match? And why was there a random Lita cameo? Like I said, the most random show ever!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

How come Barrett only punches, stomps, does the big boot, and Wasteland on RAW yet used a much bigger moveset back at HIAC PPV??? He's a good wrestler but he never does ANYTHING cool in his RAW matches.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Pee Wee/Miz/Riley stuff was fucking hilarious live.

And watching Cole mark out for Miz was truly a sight to behold :lmao


EDIT: And for all the chaps who claim Danielson gets no reaction, there were Daniel Bryan chants throughout his entire match all over the arena. He got more chants than anyone else.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That McMahon segment had me :lmao for like half an hour. Fucking hell that was the funniest thing I've seen on WWE TV in a long ass time. McMahon's > Raw roster. That segment totally stole the show and it was random as hell. I wonder if it will lead anywhere, I mean Stephanie was pretty happy that her dad was still in a coma lol. But if it was just for teh lulz then I don't care because it owned.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Vince McMahon is hands down one of the most intimidating men at 65 years old I've ever seen. The wellness policy must not apply to him. He's still a huge guy. I'd like to see him have one more feud as he works the mic with the best of them. His segment tonight was hilarious. I loved Triple H's little cameo. "Make me a son, Stephanie."


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That segment made me realise that i'm a big Vinny Mac mark, loved it. 

Trips needs to look out though as Stephanie seems to be having dreams about Freddie Prince Jr being a doctor.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Vince in a coma scene + Steph and Trips in bed = awesome stuff. WWE is really good at the intentionally stupid comedy. It had that feel about it like the DX scene last year where HBK was working the cafeteria.

It's also one of those times where they're like, "Kayfabe? We don't give a fuck. Let's have Vince appear in Steph's dream and Triple H can be in the scene too." 

I liked the opening promo and Santino trying to bribe Sheamus made me laugh as well, but the rest of the show didn't grab me at all.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I :lmao at Trips' "Pretty sure he's brain-dead" line. Hilarious segment all the way around. 

Although, I wonder if they will get in any kind of trouble for all the political stuff since they were straight-forward with it this time around.


----------



## mawriz (Jul 15, 2007)

I didn't watch Raw so I would just like to ask if Steph was wearing a super tight top exposing her amazing boobies coz if she is I'll definitely catch it on replay.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> The People who hated that segment DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD CHILDHOOD.


I was at that movie theatre that day! I still have nightmares!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wade Barrett was seriously pissed he doesnt get to take a bath with John Cena I guess.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Great comedy value.

I literally almost fainted from laughter at both the Pee Wee/Miz and McMahon segments.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not the type to say "Raw sucks" every week but it applied this week outside of the opening segment and DiBiase vs Bryan.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Comedy stuff aside, this was awful show. It felt so random and uninspired.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought it was a decent Raw. The wrestling was crap but the promos were largely excellent. Even Orton gave some personality to his opening segment and marked the shit when Lita came on. A totally random show but it was definitely entertaining.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

One of the best Raws I have seen in a very looong time.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't seen a Raw divide opinion this much in ages.

Some people loved it and others completely hated it.

I thought it was a solid show but nothing outstanding and certainly not much building for Survivor Series.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I liked the show. McMahon segment was hilarious.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Vinnie Mac's still got it, that segment was hilarious, Trips's comment totally had me rolling :lmao

DiBiase/Bryan match was the highlight to me.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

I liked the show, was great to see Lita, Vince and Steph, and HHH's comment was great. Great to see Bryan pick up the win yet again, too.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

The show was very bad. If I was 10, I would probably laugh to some of the segments. I am tired of Barrett on the mic - it just seems like he does the same promo every time. Not to mention his lack of wrestling talent.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The random stuff on the show was refreshing. Although it barely made sense and was kind of stupid, it was nice to actually be surprised every so often instead of finding everything so predictable. I didn't laugh at any of it though. 

I was also glad that Randy got to show a lot more personality tonight with his promo, backstage segment and tag match.

Loving Daniel Bryan also and getting to see Natalya beat the shit out of Michelle.  Would have loved to see Punk on the show, but ah well.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I marked for Lita, she's still sexy as hell, McMahon's segment was hilarious, don't see what the reason is that John Morrison is helping Marella/choosing Sheamus, bit of a random feud for wwe to create, here's to hoping it's a good one though


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> I liked the show. McMahon segment was hilarious.


Who's the chick in your avatar?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

anyone notice cole mentioning lil wayne when rtruth came out?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

mark henry - left hand green...he puts his right hand down LOL


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

This Raw was meh.

Pee Wee Herman annoyed me and that Vince segment was clearly political, good thing the election is over today so it's the last time we'll ever see this.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

darnok said:


> Who's the chick in your avatar?


I second this...


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

RAW wasn't that good this week, the opening tag team match was meh, Ezekiel/Ryder was a waste of time, Sheamus/Kozlov was boring, Bryan/Dibiase was good, but too short and the segment with Stephanie's dream was absolutely retarded.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

the whole pee wee herman segment was just embarassing, worst segment ever

it's the reason wrestling is where it is today, just totally embarassing and not funny. I turned off during this segment and didn't tune back in


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

bboy said:


> the whole pee wee herman segment was just embarassing, worst segment ever
> 
> it's the reason wrestling is where it is today, just totally embarassing and not funny. I turned off during this segment and didn't tune back in


Get a sense of humor.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

m8 you are like the WWE version of raven ryder.

If he didn't like that segment, then he does't like that type of humor. Anything wrong with that? For the record, I didn't like that segment either.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, that was awful. I have a sense of humor, but just shook my head at the Pee Wee stuff.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

I marked for Lita.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Optikk said:


> m8 you are like the WWE version of raven ryder.
> 
> If he didn't like that segment, then he does't like that type of humor. Anything wrong with that? For the record, I didn't like that segment either.


No and if someone else had said it I probably wouldn't have even commented but it's bboy and he annoys me lol.

And please stop comparing me to bloody raven ryder as their are so many things in the WWE that are annoying me at the moment but I bet raven ryder couldn't say that about his precious TNA.

Their is no comparison between me and him.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i would give this RAW 6/10

high points, layla's lovely bum  lol and decent diva match, orton was o.k on the mic for once, and the brief lita appearance.
and LOL at mark henry putting the wrong hand down, i did not notice it on 1st watch, but others mentioned so i checked it out on replay, and ratings did put the wrong hand down fpalm


----------



## cactuslove (May 15, 2010)

bboy said:


> the whole pee wee herman segment was just embarassing, worst segment ever
> 
> it's the reason wrestling is where it is today, just totally embarassing and not funny. I turned off during this segment and didn't tune back in


Exactly this, PG-13 doesn't have to mean this, the embarrassment of being seen watching these kind of segments stops me watching on tv (watch wwe on youtube with headphones in) and makes me uncomfortable admitting to being a fan in public.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

cactuslove said:


> Exactly this, PG-13 doesn't have to mean this, the embarrassment of being seen watching these kind of segments stops me watching on tv (watch wwe on youtube with headphones in) and makes me uncomfortable admitting to being a fan in public.


You shouldn't be so ashamed of yourself, you can't help who you are. That's your parents' fault.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Finally finished Raw and I can say that this might be the worst Raw I have ever seen.

A total embarrassment. *


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Finally finished Raw and I can say that this might be the worst Raw I have ever seen.
> 
> A total embarrassment. *


How come after every Raw you watch it's the worst Raw you have ever seen? There is no way every week it's that bad.


----------



## green_machine (Jul 29, 2010)

This show probably had the most random stuff in a long while.
- As always, Mark Henry looked confused with whatever he was supposed to do.
- Totally did not expect the Lita cameo! Looks like nothing's changed since we last saw her, and that's a good thing.
- I could've enjoyed the Pee Wee Herman segment but there was no pot around for me to smoke so.....
- Daniel Bryan was impressive once again.
- McMahon's promo was one of the funniest in a long while.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

thegreatone15 said:


> How come after every Raw you watch it's the worst Raw you have ever seen? There is no way every week it's that bad.


*yeah...it pretty much is at this point. It's totally defenseless. *


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *yeah...it pretty much is at this point. It's totally defenseless. *


Had you said that about 90% of last years Raw's I would agree with you. But this episode wasn't even close to being as bad as they were last year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd say 85-90 percent of Raws last year were bad... I absolutely agree with that. But I don't remember it being THIS bad. It's never really been this embarrassing. *


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd say 85-90 percent of Raws last year were bad... I absolutely agree with that. But I don't remember it being THIS bad. It's never really been this embarrassing. *


Oh trust me it was THAT bad. Most of the show was used on lame skits for the guest host that wasted up time. At least they have toned down on that this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I agree with that part, but at least that was an excuse last year. They don't have that excuse this year. The product is absolutely terrible right now... they have no excuse for the garbage they are putting out.*


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Each to their own I guess, I don't really think it's that bad.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

thegreatone15 said:


> Each to their own I guess, I don't really think it's that bad.


It's not that bad at all.

New stars are being built in Daniel Bryan, Miz, Sheamus, Nexus etc.

The Nexus-Cena storyline is one of the best storylines in ages.

We generally get more wrestling on Raw these days, more than usual anyway.

Is Raw perfect at the moment, No.

Is Raw the best it's been in quite a while, oh hell yeah.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah and it's not like it's getting worse every week, so it's kinda hard to be the worst Raw ever every week.

I think it's up and down but more up than down these days and definately better than what it was this time last year.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't think Raw was that bad either, okay there wasn't much wrestling but it was still an entertaining show IMO.

Sheamus/Kozlov was a very fun match, the stuff with Santino before and after the match was very comical also. Feuding with a jobber like Santino may be a step down for Sheamus but i don't think it will affect him in the long run. 

The interactions between Miz, Riley & Pee Wee was a lot of fun, Cole was great on commentary during that segment too.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

The 'show' was retarded.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got round to watching RAW and..

OH MY GOD HOW SHIT WAS THAT!?


----------

